# Erica's Geisha is acting funny



## yankee_minis

Could this be the night???

http://www.marestare.com/tinytrotter.php


----------



## Bonny

She is in the corner and I can hardly see her.How is she acting that is different?


----------



## Katiean

But the darn mare keeps standing where you can only see her nose. What a brat.


----------



## Bonny

I think she keeps looking back at her tummy. But I am not sure. What do you think?


----------



## Sassy'sMom

I wish she would move down to this end of the stall!


----------



## yankee_minis

She was lying down earlier and Erica was sitting down with her. I think Erica knows something. Plus she did not have a buzzer on before now.


----------



## Bonny

Is the buzzer around her neck? Or is that a shadow? Is the buzzer to alert her that she is down? I am not sure.


----------



## Leeana

Actually i believe she had the buzer on her a few days now, or ateast something hanging below her halter. I thought for sure Friday night was the night but that shows you how much i know



.

I'll have to pull up he cam and possibly put on anoher pot of coffee



.


----------



## Erica

Yes we have progess, she tested a quick 400 on a hardness, (I've had mares foal that tested 400 (which is next to the last square on the pool test strips). Her ph is still higher than I'd expect to foal asap, but then again I had two mares last year that foaled with higher than normal ph's.

Her milk is semi sticky, and a "cloudy" white...almost skim white color, not just not totally.

She's not eating her hay and didn't really want to go out this afternoon, she was ready to go back in her stall at 5 when I got home from work. Also didn't want treats from me.

So I think it could be anytime from now up to this weekend, but I do think she'll go before next week, I just don't know how soon.

On the cams, I live out in the sticks so the signal from my barn to inside the house is probably not the best and my barn is a little ways from the house (hence the reason it takes me a few mins to get in her stall when she foals) These are actually the same color cams other marestarer's use but....oh well. It's crystal clear on my TV But it does help to right click on the marestare feed of her, and reduce your brightness by about 10-15, makes it a lot better on my screen.

We will see what happens, or when





Ready for her to let it out and I know she is.....excitied to see it as it will be 43.75% Rowdy blood foal.


----------



## Bonny

Very exciting! I hope all goes well with the foaling.


----------



## albahurst

I would be interested in knowing about the hardness testing and the ph for foaling. This is new information to me and I would love to learn as much as I can!

Peggy


----------



## littleones

I hope all goes well - I have her up watching her - along with Mulligans cams, Double Diamond, and Diamond W. Hopefully one of these girls will go soon.

Best of luck.


----------



## Leeana

She is laying down in her 'not usual' spot and she normally isnt laying down this early, i think this foal is coming tonight



.


----------



## Reble

I think tonight around 10:00 p.m. and hope for a filly, if this is what you wish for


----------



## Russ

Come on Geisha.....put some chrome on that baby and some blue eyes!


----------



## Basketmiss

Ok how do I put up more than 1 mare stare on my computer?/ I am new to this and I have \Geisha on but I know there are some others on the forum too?/Thanks

Missy


----------



## littleones

Basketmiss said:


> Ok how do I put up more than 1 mare stare on my computer?/ I am new to this and I have \Geisha on but I know there are some others on the forum too?/Thanks
> 
> Missy


I look at MareStare's site every night (along with Lil Beginnings). Go to http://www.marestare.com/ and then you can check out a lot of cams. I personally always check out the message board as lots and lots of people are watching cams and post frequently on their forum. It is worth it to go and take a look. They have a calendar of due dates, many threads on their message board - including some farm boards.

On the cam message board - the different threads will usually have a link to the farm cams - so all you need to do is click on it and it will open that cam in a separate window.

Best of luck - and if you need some help - send me an email.

www.mistymoonequines.com


----------



## Leeana

Erica tell Geisha to stop standing in that bright lite LOL


----------



## Jill

Once again, I've got the early morning shift! At around 4:25am my time, she went and stood kind of parked out in the back under the camera. She may have been peeing at first? Right under the camera like she was, I couldn't tell, but she held that pose longer than normal for just a pee. I think she's getting closer!


----------



## Rebecca

Come on Geisha!



Only problem is I can't watch, I haven't been able to install marestare!!!! I click to install the plugin that makes it work and nothing happens.



HOpefully by the time I figure it out there will still be some left to watch.


----------



## Denise

I just checked the cam and dont see a little one.

Maybe today???


----------



## Erica

Erica just got in from the barn and says her milk is more sticky, so maybe today ! anyone out there that can kindof keep an eye on her would you PLEASE do so. I will be at work, but i am just at the end of our driveway. Think I may take stuff to the beauty shop to watch her there.

thanks in advance.

Linda Killion


----------



## Basketmiss

I did too, bummer no baby yet!! Diamond W hasnt either! I am watching them both i hope I get to see my first..

Go Mama's- lets have some babies!!


----------



## Lisa Strass

Come on Geisha! Let's start this foaling season off with fillies!


----------



## Letsdunit

I have just added your link to a Dutch horse website were we have a special topic with people watching mostly marestare mares so some Dutch people will keep an eye on her to


----------



## Erica

Thanks everyone for the eyes, more than likely she'll be out of her stall (unless she looks eminent) from about 12-4 or 5 to strecth her legs and play.

She's funny as usually she takes off running and bucking and she's a 22 yr old huge hipo pregger mare, but yesterday was the first day she didn't care to go outside, and just went out and stood and nibbled on hay.

That's what she's doing now anyway is standing at her door looking out and the sunshine is glaring in..


----------



## Basketmiss

Erica, I am avidly watching her today!! I am watching her hug that wall and look outside, yes I can see the sun...

Come on Geisha!! 22 years old - WOW.

At what age do you stop breeding? or does it depend on each horses- you say she acts like a younger gal!

Missy


----------



## Erica

> Erica, I am avidly watching her today!! I am watching her hug that wall and look outside, yes I can see the sun...
> Come on Geisha!! 22 years old - WOW.
> 
> At what age do you stop breeding? or does it depend on each horses- you say she acts like a younger gal!
> 
> Missy


Totally depends on the mare....there is no way I'd bred any mare if they couldn't keep their weight or bare a pregnancy....Geisha acts like a spring chicken.

Here she, only thing that gives her a "tad" older look is the few gray hairs on her face.......and she's much larger than this now


----------



## yankee_minis

Turn on the lights!


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Ask and ye shall receive!!!! LOL


----------



## Russ

If it's gonna be as easy as just asking...and then receiving





*Deliver that baby by 10:00 p.m. tonight!*


----------



## Basketmiss

Erica, just saw you in there with Geisha. How is she doing? Any closer? Just so you know the feed kept going off. It hasnt done that all day til tongiht..

Missy


----------



## Scoopiedoo

LOL, Russ!! You're too funny!

I can't connect at all right now


----------



## BlueStar

I can't connect either. Hope Erica is able to get it up again soon since Geisha is so close. Been losing feed off and on for about 2 hours and now cannot connect at all.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

I can't connect either............





Hey Russ 10pm? After Boston Legal?


----------



## Erica

I am trying to get cam to stay connected and am restarting the computer now; dang satelite Internet though it is tons better than dial up I have always had . This one is short as I am typing from my iPhone


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

MESSAGE FROM ERICA:

Fist, she apologizes that no one is able to view Geisha at the moment. Geisha is okay but hasn't eaten her hay and didn't "hog" down her grain as usual tonight.

She also said "problem is getting looking into by Heather and her crew (several Marestare cameras are going on and off tonight) the tech guy isn't in right now but will be tonight --- tell the late nighters that maybe in a bit it will be fixed"


----------



## Russ

Sheryl, yeah after Boston Legal.....Denny Crane.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

I like Denny Crane



Hey, maybe that would be a good name for a colt...........


----------



## jrae

Thanks for the update Sheryl, I just tried to check in on her and couldn't connect...it's only Tuesday and I've already worked 30 hours this week



so I'm wimping out tonight!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Janet - 30 hrs already!! OMG.






Just want to repost Erica's message to everyone.

MESSAGE FROM ERICA:

Fist, she apologizes that no one is able to view Geisha at the moment. Geisha is okay but hasn't eaten her hay and didn't "hog" down her grain as usual tonight.

She also said "problem is getting looking into by Heather and her crew (several Marestare cameras are going on and off tonight) the tech guy isn't in right now but will be tonight --- tell the late nighters that maybe in a bit it will be fixed"


----------



## Russ

Hey, I thought the exact same thing ''if'' it's a colt, he he.

So there it is, the HOT new name



..... Erica's Take Her Denny Crane







Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> I like Denny Crane
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, maybe that would be a good name for a colt...........


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

LOL Russ you are sooooooooooooooo bad.



BUT Geisha's foal is a filly.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Geisha is back online





Giesha


----------



## Erica

Cam should be back online now.........and I'm calling it a night 5 is too early in the morning


----------



## Brandi*

Does anybody know if marestare works on apple computers?????


----------



## Jill

As usual, Geisha's been keeping me company along with my coffee, early this morning. She is laying down now, and not in an unusual way, but at an unusual time. She's not usually down this time of morning. She's not asleep, unless she did just fall asleep, as she's been milling the bedding with her mouth off and on.


----------



## Basketmiss

Where is she now? Cant see her in the stall??


----------



## Jill

She may have been at the way back. She can get back to where you can barely (if) see her. She's there now at her manger -- with the baby still on the inside.


----------



## Leeana

Still no baby this morning, she looks to be munching on grain and Erica just left the stall with a few containers, nevermind she is back lol



. Hopefully she holds out until i get home from work today


----------



## MInx

*I finally get to watch! So excited to see that wonderful girl..I pray for her to have an easy time and healthy filly! LOL*

Is it just mine or does everyone think the picture is quite washed out and hard to see?

Blessed are the mares.

Maxine


----------



## Erica

Yep I got back from Lunch and all the sudden it went VERY bright and washed out......before that it was looking pretty good.

I figure she'll be going outside here pretty soon anyway to play and stretch her legs



then she'll be back inside about 5.


----------



## heart k ranch

The sun must be coming in bright? I've been watching, last night I couldn't sleep around 2 so I turned on the computer and watched for a while till like 4..


----------



## Basketmiss

MInx said:


> *I finally get to watch! So excited to see that wonderful girl..I pray for her to have an easy time and healthy filly! LOL*
> 
> Is it just mine or does everyone think the picture is quite washed out and hard to see?
> 
> Blessed are the mares.
> 
> Maxine



Maxine, it is so cool to watch isnt it? I love it and am obsessed with watching!!

Yes it is looking very washed out recently.


----------



## Basketmiss

Erica, How is she doing?

I saw you checking her and I thought I saw white milk? If so thats a great video feed!!


----------



## Erica

She looks about like last night, she has tons of milk, but it doesn't seem quite thick enough yet and while her udder is filled out it's not hard yet. But we shall see she is also 22 so she may have different rules





Cam will be off for just a few minutes as I try a few new settings


----------



## Basketmiss

Well she is standing in the perfect spot right now if she would just lay down and have that baby we would have a wonderful view!



lol


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

ERICA -- Stop playing with the cam!! lol


----------



## Leeana

....and she is laying down agian, these past few days she has really been "calling it a day" early hmm. Perfect spot and view for foaling


----------



## Rachel

Geisha has sure been yawning and throwing her head a lot lately. She seems uneasy to me....hmmmm


----------



## maranatha minis

Just how many days does it take? I see people mentioning thier mare is _____ days along. thanks for the info. i have been watching her off and on for a few days now. this is hard work!!!


----------



## Jessica_06

How is she doing the lights are off. Havent checked all day so my fault lol



! but figured I'd check in before I left to do chores!



~Jessica


----------



## Bonny

I hope she foals soon. Poor girly is so big.


----------



## qtrrae

Just checking out Geisha, she looks so ready to have that baby - hope it is soon.

The other day when I was watching, there was a cat in the stall with her, they seemed to be good friends.

We also have a cat that loves to be in the stalls with the mares when they get close to foaling.

Hugs to you, Geisha, we are anxiously waiting to see that beautiful foal!!


----------



## Erica

I hope there will be several keeping an eye on our geisha. i had to go to the dentist today with a cracked tooth. While they were working on it my jaw lock ! could not get it to close for a while. finally got it poped back in. OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can not open my mouth very wide at all right now , as it is pretty painful. I am not a pill taker,, but took a sleeping pill tonight, so may need a few on lookers just in case. I think most people have ericas phone number and we have the beeper on her, as well as the video. any help will be greatly appreciated.

I am hitting the bed now. Thanks in advance





Linda Killion


----------



## dreammountainminis

2:35 am geisha is looking pretty darn uncomfy . She walks back and forth has been doing some rocking just dose not appear comfortable at all , come on baby give mama a break and let yourself be seen .


----------



## Leeana

Just checked in on the cam this morning, she looks to be coming to a "V" under there a little? Maybe this evening? Her belly looks different today.

Leeana


----------



## Debd

I've been watching her for days and she does seem more uncomfortable this morning. Come on Geisha!


----------



## Basketmiss

Geisha, we are your cheerleaders! Come on Geisha!

I'm watching ----We want a Baby!!


----------



## twister

This is the first time I have been able to watch, last year I had dialup. Come on Geisha, let's see your baby, this is exciting.

Yvonne


----------



## Jessica_06

Her stomach is moving alot today time will tell



. BTW I can see a baby in the stall next to her running back and forth who is that one?



~Jessica


----------



## Bonny

I really hope I can catch the birth. I am wanting to learn as much as possible.


----------



## twister

Where is Geisha? I could see her before but just now it doesn't look like she is in the stall?

Yvonne


----------



## Basketmiss

They turn her out for a few hours this time of day. She should be back in around 5:00...


----------



## twister

Basketmiss said:


> They turn her out for a few hours this time of day. She should be back in around 5:00...



Thanks Basketmiss





Yvonne


----------



## Basketmiss

No problem Yvonne. I have been avidly watching this week and cant wait for Geisha to foal!!

Have you checked Diamond W too? She is usually out this time of day too but she comes in and out and will be back this evening. She looks alot like Geisha as far as I can tell...


----------



## Sassy'sMom

Doesn't she know we are all anxiously awaiting her precious baby?


----------



## Erica

> Doesn't she know we are all anxiously awaiting her precious baby?


For some reason I don't think she does





I've only been watching her since after Nationals..........I pasture bred all my mares, and am usually within a week or so on breeding dates/foaling dates, but Geishas US was semi inconclusive so we thought she was bred for a fall 07 foal (when done spring 07 but couldn't really see anything other than "cord and fluid" at that time)

I pull my stallions up to the barn in August to stay under breeding season starts in Feb and I put Taker in with Geisha for a winter buddy (she had been out with him all summer), I thought she was already in foal.......well obviously she was sneaky and came back in and took later than I thought

I've seen kicks in there so I know somethings growing in there, but I think she wants to keep it for herself (she's an AWESOME mother) she loves her babies.

She's been as big as a house since Oct hence the reason I've been watching her for so long......I keep telling her she needs to get with the program. I know she's ready to get that foal outta there


----------



## MountainMeadows

She looks pretty content to me



tonight. I have a mare that likes to lay flat out all night long - can you say "tired"








Stac


----------



## Bonny

I was wondering, have you strip checked her again? If so what are the results?

Also does she seem less wide this am to anyone else? I bet she is pretty pointy underneath today....


----------



## jrae

Bonny,

I thought the same thing this morning...her shape is different!


----------



## Bonny

I was hoping I wasnt the only one who noticed that.




I am so curious to know what the strip tests show. Also If her milk has changed.


----------



## Jill

I've seen her shape change from day to day. When she seems less round, I wonder if the foal has moved more towards being born? But then the next morning, she might again look really round. Maybe she's not wanting to loose her spot on Mare Stare (ie Mare Star) yet





I've been looking at Geisha for about 6-7wks. Which means, she's most likely to foal when I'm not watching (but hopefully when Erica's around!)


----------



## Candice

Come on Jill, quit looking so the poor mare can have her foal! LOL!! I swear they know when they're being watched, even on camera. I had a mare shaping up real nice. The second the camera went up, her sides rounded back out, her udder went limp.





Gotta LOVE foaling season. The only certainty is the uncertainty!!!!


----------



## Erica

Well it's still a waiting game,





PH and hardness are about the same........milk is white, but still not the consistency that screams at me "now", as it's still thin.

Thanks everyone for watching her; once we get her out of the way there will be several to foal each month Feb-May.



Might even have multiples in a night.......I remember last year had one 3/5, two 3/7 and one 3/9 (all boys



LOL)

I'm going to be out for about an hour and a half, going to have dinner at our favorite place about 20 mins from the house (I'll have my cell phone if she looks "ready") and grandad is just two houses down if I get a call he can check on her quickly until I get home.


----------



## jrae

Have a nice dinner Erica, we'll keep an eye on her for you!


----------



## TTF

I check on here every once in a while and just happened to notice that she's standing right in front of the camera right now. You can see how honestly big she is. Poor girl, hope she pops soon!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

is she sleeping w/ her mouth open?


----------



## BlueStar

No her mouth is not open. That is just her halter buzzer you can see in the shadow. She looks to be a bit more ancey tonight then she has been....keeping my fingers crossed that she will get this show on the road!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

Oh okay. I was like, ive never seen that b4.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

I sure hope she doesn't foal tonight. It's just way too cold out!


----------



## Erica

Sheryl

She's got a Kaglo in her stall, that I'll turn on as soon as she starts labor.......so yes it's FREEZING here, BURR....but I'm just ready for her to get it out, I don't even care if it's tonight. As her stall will be warm and toasty for little one within minutes.


----------



## Russ

Well, the cold has gotten to me here in Iowa.... -15 for actual temp this morning and that does not include wind chill factor.





So I was cold a bit bored and decided to read Yahoo horoscopes for Geisha. Yes, that's right I read her daily, monthly and even her love horoscopes!





First off, I KNEW I loved this girl for a reason and after looking her birthday up on AMHR studbook I know why now.....

This girl shares my birthday March 31



a fellow aries. Below were parts from her monthly scope that were interesting.

Seems today she is to make that ''call'' she's been avoiding.....hmmm could that mean the foaling call????

On the 23rd it says she's to put on her shiniest shoes, because romance want to take a walk with you.



I will guess that will be the baby walking with her first day outside.

On the 28th it says, start something new. Hmmm wonder what that means???

There is a daily one that read here at this link...Geisha's daily horoscope

I think you should really read this to her yet tonight.






The path they talk of may be either a colt or filly......Sheryl do not laugh for this is truly wise advice from a guy wise beyond his years.





That concludes Russ' daily thoughts from cold Iowa.....


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Russ,

Why do you bother to tell me NOT to laugh?

Sheryl

~Another Aries


----------



## Russ

Sheryl, I dunno....it felt like the right thing to do.





I think if it's a colt, Erica should name him....Rowdy Rusty and he should never be gelded ever!

(See, I'm using reverse psychology here so she REALLY gets a filly



clever huh? ....it's kinda like fear factor/ scare therapy or often called trick the mare)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Why do I have the feeling its your fear factor of being gelded? Rusty.


----------



## Russ

Well.....that hurt Sheryl...the words are like a knife. lol





First off, any colt named Erica's Rowdy Rusty would be a show colt supreme! Belinda would arm wrestle Erica to prance him in the ring. This colt would be like WOW...beyond wow....make your eyes water gorgeous.



He'd be the cover boy of the Journal at least 5 times before he turns 2....

Above his stall would read, ''don't cha wish your stud colts were hot like me''

And then Erica would show him to a national championship and she'd wear this show jacket that said, Rowdy Rusty's mom on the back....





THE END......don't laugh it's gonna happen Sheryl!


----------



## jrae

You two are cracking me up!





Russ, since Ms. Sheryl has plans to get into the ring this year she might just join in that fight to show Rowdy Rusty! AND I just happen to have a talented professional sound designer who could mix that new theme song for you....


----------



## Jessica_06

All I got to say is LOL



foal watching is beyond fun


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Russ said:


> Well.....that hurt Sheryl...the words are like a knife. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, any colt named Erica's Rowdy Rusty would be a show colt supreme! Belinda would arm wrestle Erica to prance him in the ring. This colt would be like WOW...beyond wow....make your eyes water gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be the cover boy of the Journal at least 5 times before he turns 2....
> 
> Above his stall would read, ''don't cha wish your stud colts were hot like me''
> 
> And then Erica would show him to a national championship and she'd wear this show jacket that said, Rowdy Rusty's mom on the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE END......don't laugh it's gonna happen Sheryl!


Again, I find myself LAUGHING when ya tell me NOT to.

Well, with a name like Rowdy Rusty he is just bound to be a Nat'l Champion and of course who wouldn't want to have him at the end of the lead prancing? So, I could see were an arm wrestling match between B & E could come into play! And a jacket with his name on it? Good Lord, B & E could end up in more than an arm wrestling match. We should figure the odds on who'll win and start taking bets, don'tcha think?

Janet, you must have the sound designer mix a special tune for Rowdy Rusty to use when he competes in the Liberty Class where he could really strut his stuff!

And why stop at the cover of The Journal Russ? Surely someone will come out with a new magazine for horses called Play Horse. And we would all be able to see Rowdy Rusty in all his glory! Goodness, the mares will be lined up for miles for a slice of that pie!


----------



## ClickMini

That mare is very, very restless right now, I have not seen her act like this before. Just did the Flehmen nose a few times in a row...Erica, hope you have your robe handy!!!


----------



## Russ

Sheryl, at least now your getting on the same page and starting to see the potential Rowdy Rusty has in the showring.





Not only will B and E fight over showing him....Sheryl, Lisa/Mike Strasslein will co-own him for the sum of 1 zillion dollars.



And they all will cry and faint when he wins liberty as the youngest weanling AMHR colt ever in the history of the registry. We all know what song will play....''don't cha wish your stud colt was hot like me''.....which of course will lead Tara into a masterpiece add just for Rusty.





Mr. Killion will thank the fine lad who suggested the name sake of this fine colt(Rowdy Rusty) and having the vision to believe in this colt before his birth.... by a complimentary autographed picture of Rowdy Rusty and Erica. Erica will be wearing the ribbon dress from convention.





Mr. Killion will kindly state, how he wishes to offer more but arranged marriages are not permitted in AR.





Sheryl, lets not get cocky here....first....little Rowdy Rusty has to be born.... so I'm trusting your doing your part. Boil some water or something.....


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Russ said:


> Sheryl, at least now your getting on the same page and starting to see the potential Rowdy Rusty has in the showring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will B and E fight over showing him....Sheryl, Lisa/Mike Strasslein will co-own him for the sum of 1 zillion dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> And they all will cry and faint when he wins liberty as the youngest weanling AMHR colt ever in the history of the registry. We all know what song will play....''don't cha wish your stud colt was hot like me''.....which of course will lead Tara into a masterpiece add just for Rusty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Killion will thank the fine lad who suggested the name sake of this fine colt(Rowdy Rusty) and having the vision to believe in this colt before his birth.... by a complimentary autographed picture of Rowdy Rusty and Erica. Erica will be wearing the ribbon dress from convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Killion will kindly state, how he wishes to offer more but arranged marriages are not permitted in AR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheryl, lets not get cocky here....first....little Rowdy Rusty has to be born.... so I'm trusting your doing your part. Boil some water or something.....


Russ, Russ, Russ. A weaner can't show in liberty!

I think we should get a 10% fee for the early promotion of Rowdy Rusty with all this jibber jabber we are doing over him. So what is 10% of 1 zillion dollars?

And since you have mentioned the name sake thing, maybe you should be the one to pose with Rowdy Rusty in Play Horse seeing how you are his #1 fan in the making! You could even be President of his fan club!





As far as the arranged marriages.....please this is the south! The good ole boy system still works down here. I am sure Mr. Killion could manage it. OH, perhaps he could take you two to where ever it is he is working at this time and get it taken care of that way! Never say never Russ.

Why do I have to boil the water? Cuz I'm a woman? You go boil the dang water! lol


----------



## MiniforFaith

Does she have her mouth open?? Is that normal, as I haven't seen maybe only one birth on marestare. That poor girl looks so miserable..


----------



## Taya

That is one very restless mare, good luck to her and erica.


----------



## Debd

She continues to be restless. Almost agitated, pawing at the ground. It just has to be soon!


----------



## Erica

Geisha's acting restless and I have been watching her for a while and put off feeding for a bit thinking maybe she's decide to lay down and have it, yet now.....she's walking circles and jumping and bucking



pacing, butt rubbing, pawing........

I'm bundling up and will go ahead and go feed, they are used to eating about 6 on weekdays and about 8 on weekends.......and that way I can see if she's looser behind or milk has changed.


----------



## Scoopiedoo

I was just going to comment on how silly she is this morning. I wondered if you(Erica) might be within sight with the food, and she was having a spell over that. Now I know you weren't there, I'm thinking maybe she knows something we don't!


----------



## Minis2love

yep she knew food was in the making. Smart little girl. I was hoping that she would lay down and foal.... No chance, I keep missing them


----------



## yankee_minis

I thought I saw her bucking in that back corner! lol She was definitely annoyed by something. Then she looked agitated and I finally saw Erica with food! lol

Erica did check her afterwards so maybe she'll give us an update on her milk.

I'll tell you when she will foal. I have to leave about 2:00 today for a couple hours. So eastern time between 2:00 and 4:00 she will foal! LOL


----------



## Erica

Well.....as you can see she's now just eating. I'm not sure what caused the big ruckus she was putting on other than if she knows she's getting close... (as I was down here sitting in the living room the whole time she was putting on a show)

I did go ahead and turn the Kaglo heater on in her stall, so we will see if she was just being frisky in the cool air (or cold...) or hopefully she's getting ready later to show us her baby.

Still about the same tension behind, dark pink, but not brite red pink yet.....Milk is still the same as well, she's got milk and it's white and bright, but I'd expect the consistency to be a bit more.

time will tell....when lil' Rusty (Rustette



) will make it's appreance

Thanks for helping watch her


----------



## Taya

Is geishas camera showing up black to anyone else?


----------



## littleones

Taya said:


> Is geishas camera showing up black to anyone else?


Yes - oh there it is - the lights must have been off. Hopefully Erica is bringing her in now and we can watch her!!!!!!


----------



## Taya

There she is



this mare stare is addictive lol


----------



## jrae

Geisha and her black kitty look nice and comfy tonight!


----------



## Erica

I turned her kaglo on her tonight so she is nice and cozy; she is a lot looser behind tonight!


----------



## PaintNminis

Any Foal Yet?


----------



## littleones

PaintNminis said:


> Any Foal Yet?


No foal - check out the webcam and you can watch her. She is pretty calm tonight.


----------



## Brandi*

I am so annoyed that I can't view it



I emailed mare stare to see if they aren't compatible with mac computers but I haven't heard anything back


----------



## Jill

This morning, she was standing with her face towards the camera and her hind end facing the corner and just the look of her stance gave me the impression she's more uncomfortable that usual. Now she's standing more under the camera and shifting her weight more than usual (almost 5am est).


----------



## miniaddiction

Brandi I cant watch it either...darn Macs!! Im so keen to see her!


----------



## A Yankee In NC

I cannot see!!!!!!!!!!! Is the cam off?


----------



## bonloubri

bjpurpura



> I am so annoyed that I can't view it I emailed mare stare to see if they aren't compatible with mac computers but I haven't heard anything back


miniaddiction



> Brandi I cant watch it either...darn Macs!! Im so keen to see her!


I also have a Mac and marestare is not set up for Mac. The reason I can watch is I have the program called Parallels. If you have Parallels, you have to have a copy of a Windows operating system in order to use it.


----------



## Erica

Erica's home from work now , so geshia will go back to her stall for the night......... MAYBE tonights the night






The weather is calling for 70% chance of winter weather. Wouldnt you know it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Camera will be on shortly. Thanks to everyone helping with the watch.

Linda K


----------



## Brandi*

Thanks for letting me know. I will look into the Parallels! I like the macs but it always seems like you have to go to a lot of trouble to get certain things to work







bonloubri said:


> bjpurpura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed that I can't view it I emailed mare stare to see if they aren't compatible with mac computers but I haven't heard anything back
> 
> 
> 
> miniaddiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi I cant watch it either...darn Macs!! Im so keen to see her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have a Mac and marestare is not set up for Mac. The reason I can watch is I have the program called Parallels. If you have Parallels, you have to have a copy of a Windows operating system in order to use it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonny

Erica, Did you ever test the milk with the strips again? I was wondering what it reads now.


----------



## Erica

I didn't check her milk tonight, but did last night Ph had went down two squares and is at 7.0 so getting there, had been at about 7.6.

Hardness at 400.

I sure wish she'd let it out


----------



## ClickMini

sorry for you! She is napping ever so peacefully now! I don't think she has moved a hair in an hour! I have her in a little window in the corner of my monitor, I have watched her the entire time she was in her stall since early this morning. I think she is just lovin' her Kalglo right now.


----------



## Bonny

Thanks for the test strip update.

Hope you have a foal soon. As in tonight!


----------



## Erica

Yep she's just standing right under that Kaglo



as it's hanging longways in the middle to back of her stall.....


----------



## Taya

This mare stare is driving me nuts lol (imagine if it was my own mare haha)

shes been stretcing and bum rubbing bet shes uncomfortable poor girl hope she gets her foal soon


----------



## Jill

She's still got that baby on the inside this morning



I think I see a diagonal line up high in front of her hip going back that is a lot more defined than I've seen it before. It cold just be the way her hair is laying? Not sure if it means anything or not.


----------



## Denise

No baby yet????? What is she waiting for Valentines day.


----------



## Minxiesmom

I just turned it on and there was a man in her stall giving her something. Was that the vet? Then the light went out. I can't believe myself...I find I'm checking her often also. This is going to be one famous baby. What's his name...Rusty!!!????lol

Diane in OR


----------



## Erica

Geisha goes outside from about 12-5 so stall will be no lights......unless she's acting or looking close that morning.

That's grandad letting her out, he lives two houses down the road and he lets her out everyday while I'm at work


----------



## Minxiesmom

Hi Erica,

You are so lucky to have your family so close to help you take care of your critters. Hope things are warmer there than they are here. It was about 18 F this morning here! BRRRR. I know not as cold as some other places, but I am very thin skinned! SHIVER SHIVER

Diane in OR


----------



## Bonny

Is anyone else experiencing technical difficulties with the mare stare?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

The cam is acting up a bit, may just be the weather. I sent Erica a message via IM for an update.


----------



## littleones

Bonny said:


> Is anyone else experiencing technical difficulties with the mare stare?



Erica's cam seems to be acting up - but the other MareStare cams that I am watching are fine - so maybe Erica is having some bad weather or something in her area that is affecting her internet connection???


----------



## Erica

Sorry the cam seems to be messing up.......I know a couple hours ago it probably was as I had the microwave on and it makes it all over the place for a bit.

And then I've been working on paperwork



so lots of scanning and copying of stuff here at the computer, so maybe messing with frequency on it as well.

Shooting for Sunday night to have Rowdy and Sunshine possibly under cameras as well. I'll be out of town Friday night (so extra eyes will be appreicated if Geisha waits that long; mom will be around and grandad) I'll be back late, late Sat night.

Sunday I'm moving the mares due Feb/March up to the paddock attached to the camera stalls so I can monitor and put in whose close........march I figure will be


----------



## MountainMeadows

Beat ya! Keeper had a black & white colt about an hour ago!

Stac


----------



## miniaddiction

Yay! Congrats Stacy!!


----------



## Jill

Congrats, Stac!!!


----------



## Sue S

Congrats, on your new little colt, bet hes a beauty.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Geisha, (my girl - ahem



lol), will have her filly Sunday night when I'm there.


----------



## Basketmiss

MountainMeadows said:


> Beat ya! Keeper had a black & white colt about an hour ago!
> 
> Stac


Pictures Please...I wanna seee your colt!!


----------



## Bonny

MountainMeadows said:


> Beat ya! Keeper had a black & white colt about an hour ago!
> 
> Stac


Congratulations!^

Any new developments with Geisha today?


----------



## barefoot

I am having a ball checking in on Geisha. I would love to see her foal. Marestare is too neat. Does it record too? Erica, she doesn't look her age at all. She is such a pretty mini.

Emma


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Erica stop using the microwave!


----------



## BlueStar

MountainMeadows said:


> Beat ya! Keeper had a black & white colt about an hour ago!
> 
> Stac



Yes Stacy...do start a thread and post some pics!! Prince or??? foal?


----------



## barefoot

Is that a shadow in front of Geisha? Is she laying down?

I don't know how you moms do it. I am nervous watching her. hehe


----------



## Devon

she looks uncomfortable does she always lay down around this time?


----------



## hrselady

Bless her heart, she keeps trying to get comfortable and looking at her belly.. aww


----------



## Leeana

I have not checked in for a few days, i just pulled up the cam and wow, she has really expanded lol. Erica you better be careful or she will float off



. Possibly over to Green Springs Ohio lol



.

She just stood up, i think i will keep an eye on her a few hours before calling it a night, i may get lucky



.


----------



## Katiean

She usually decides to take a pee about the time I check in on her. What is her actual due date?


----------



## A Yankee In NC

Is anyone else watching??

I know next to nothing about horses...but her neighbor in the next stall keeps trying to poke his nose thru and Geisha's mouth is hangin open and her head keeps swaying in an agitated manner looking back at her back end.

Golly she looks so uncomfortable.....

Just my observations

el

ok....someone just came in and gave her breakfast..lol....maybe she was just annoyed at having to wait for food?

lol


----------



## Magic

What, STILL no foal? I thought for sure she'd have had it by now! I've not had time to check on her, maybe she's waiting for me? lol j/k!





Congrats on your new foal, Stacy! You need to learn how to post pics for us, girl!!! New thread, with details please!


----------



## Bonny

Anxiously awaiting a foaling!!!





Any new signs???


----------



## Candice

I was hoping for a baby by now.


----------



## joyenes

Candice said:


> I was hoping for a baby by now.


LOL Me too like 2 weeks ago!!!!!!!


----------



## littleones

I think Geisha has a plan - and that plan is to drive us all crazy - waiting and waiting!!!!! Hence the term marestare!!!!!!


----------



## yankee_minis

I know I raised the alarm earlier.... but she looks oddly shaped and just laid down funny.

Hope this isn't another false alarm!


----------



## muffntuf

yes she looks like she is having contractions. where is Erica?


----------



## qtrrae

well, she looks quite uncomfortable right now - soooooo just "maybe"


----------



## jrae

I just checked in on her too...maybe she is just napping???


----------



## Leeana

oh yes she looks very uncomfy and is laying funny. Come on Geisha i believe in you


----------



## Erica

Geisha's still holding on, got white milk; ph and hardness haven't changed much.....but her udder was hot tonight, and fuller but not busting at the seams tight yet. I've noticed her keeping her tail lifted today and it was up tonight as well when I was feeding.

I don't know, I think she just wants to keep it for herself. She's been uncomfy on an off....but not to the point of getting down to business





I could use some extra eyes Friday night (unless she goes tonight which would be GREAT) as I will be out of town in Dallas, will be back Sat night late.........will be people here, but I won't be. Mom will be (house is second number), mom's cell is 3rd, grandad's is 4th, my cell is 1st.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jill

Well here she is this morning, round as ever!!! Got her hind end backed into the corner. Maybe she's trying to keep her baby in that way!?!

Yesterday early, I really thought she was thinking on having this baby. She laid down a couple of times and was pinning her ears at the stall next to her like "I need some alone time!". This was a couple hours before feeding time...


----------



## muffntuf

She still is just one! Maybe today?????


----------



## Basketmiss

Geisha is waiting for Erica to go to Dallas!!

She does look V'd to me from the vantage point I have this morning...

Come On Geisha!!


----------



## Leeana

I was watching Geisha until 2:00 am this morning, still no foal.

I bet she will foal tonight while Erica is away lol tehehe


----------



## Erica

Yep she's more "V'd" than the cam angles show so.......

She needs to hurry up or she's going to have company on the ETT marestare cams; come Sunday I'll have a few more up in stalls.

Hoping to get it fixed with a little help from Heather, where one link will be like last year and scroll through the cams with each cam like 15 secs before coming to the next one, another link with all 4 cams split into one screen.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Geisha is waiting for me to come over on Sunday.

HEY RUSS - I'm going to meet Romeo before you. Get my picture taken with him. Steal...errr I mean borrow a couple of Erica's horses. Nanner nanner boo boo.


----------



## Lisa Strass

Erica~ I think she is waiting for you to pull out of the driveway


----------



## BanditGal

I've been watching this morning, too. I can't wait! I hope she has it soon!


----------



## heart k ranch

Erica can you clean your inbox, please.


----------



## muffntuf

She's just fussing around in her stall! Silly ole girl!


----------



## Jessica_06

I really think that tonight is the night sorry Erica, I've been watching her and she's not as wide as she was which means that the foal is in the right position. She's rubbing her butt right now, thats a good sign too. And she seems more restless. This might be the night! ~Jessica


----------



## Bonny

Well I hope tonight is the night! I have no plans and can check in frequently!


----------



## Erica

Well it looks like I may have to not head out til early am.........it's always something, but south AR (I-30) on my way to Dallas/Ft. Worth is partly shut down - freezing rain and ice.....

So maybe if she goes tonight I could possibly be stuck at home


----------



## Bonny

Is she not going out today?


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Oh - well then, she WON'T go tonight




!


----------



## Jessica_06

Reijel's Mom said:


> Oh - well then, she WON'T go tonight
> 
> 
> 
> !


LOL!!!


----------



## Magic

Hey Erica, you aren't supposed to say that out loud!!



Now Geisha will wait til Saturday! Hurry, take it back! lol!


----------



## Bonny

Umm, ok look at that pointy V belly!

WOWZER!


----------



## Russ

Hey Sheryl, you give Romey some treats and take him out to see his baby brother, Rowdy Rusty.





That is AFTER you deliver him Sunday night!



Irish Hills Farm said:


> Geisha is waiting for me to come over on Sunday.
> 
> HEY RUSS - I'm going to meet Romeo before you. Get my picture taken with him. Steal...errr I mean borrow a couple of Erica's horses. Nanner nanner boo boo.


----------



## RJRMINIS

She is laying down....fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty

OK what is going on. I have dial up



and I can't watch the fun and it is KILLING ME.


----------



## Leeana

She is acting pretty normal tonight, therefore she must plan to foal tonight



. My eyes officially hurt!



.

Leeana


----------



## Bonny

She got my hopes up earlier when she was stretching out a bit.

But she seems quit right now. Haha, maybe the calm before the storm?


----------



## BlueStar

Come on Geisha,



we have all been so patient here....LOL We need some excitement!!


----------



## littleones

She is doing the old - stand at the back of the stall trick - so none of us can reaaly see what she is doing. Silly girl!!!!


----------



## Erica

well I am still home, but will be heading out at first light when its warm enough for ice to melt.

Yes right now she's in the back of her stall with her butt pressed up against the wall....if she was to lay down i am 99% sure we could see it all, as what is the top of the cam online is the bottom of the stall wall. If I remember when I feed early I'll turn it back just a tax as that's her favorite place : )


----------



## Jill

Oh she is STILL holding onto that baby!!!! Gonna have to name this foal Anticipation


----------



## muffntuf

It looks like Erica will have to leave for her to foal! I bet she knows there are hunderds of peeps watching her on candid camera!


----------



## Magic

Is that a black and white cat I see peeking into the stall? Maybe the cat knows something is up? (Might be grasping at straws here, but haven't some of you had cats start hanging out near or in the stalls of imminently-foaling mares?) Geisha's SURE to foal now that Erica had to leave! OH!


----------



## JaniceZ

Yes, ive seen that cat running threw the stall acouple of times. The first time it was lying in the stall and i thought she had had a very tiny foal OH!


----------



## Magic

animalgirl180 said:


> Yes, ive seen that cat running threw the stall acouple of times. The first time it was lying in the stall and i thought she had had a very tiny foal OH!




I've done that at home here before, when watching mares-- I sometimes get so tired and blurry that sometimes a shadow from the straw or even the mare's own tail will look like a newborn foal and I panic for a second, lol!!

I'm thinking that I may get nothing done today but watch Geisha and "her" cat.


----------



## Leeana

I think Erica is at the Winter Classic sale? If she starts foaling during the sale i think we should have them make an accouncement LOL Im kidding.

Have fun at the sale Erica .

Leeana

..nevermind jill corrected me lol


----------



## Jill

That's not where she went





That cat had me going maybe 2wks ago. She was camped out on the floor in Geisha's stall really early in the morning and I thought "okay, maybe this is a sign!". It was just a sign that the kitty wanted some camera time, though OH!


----------



## Leeana

Erica are you home? How is she looking this evening?

She looks a very dropped this evening and rocking side to side a bit, hoping for a foal tonight


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

I saw this nearly a week ago and then my internet went out.



I thought, great I've missed it. Geisha had her baby. Today I got the internet working again and I went to check and no baby yet! I haven't missed it yet. I only have dial-up but reading the posts is almost as good as watching. What color is Geisha and the sire so I can guess what color the baby will be? We need to guess that and if it will be a boy or a girl.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

Is the video all fuzzy for anyone else? b/c its all fuzzy for me.


----------



## Leeana

Its being all fuzzy for me to, she is looking ready to go though isnt she


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

yeah she does. I though she had had it but it was just the hay in the corner. haha


----------



## Jessica_06

MiniHunterHorseFan said:


> I saw this nearly a week ago and then my internet went out.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, great I've missed it. Geisha had her baby. Today I got the internet working again and I went to check and no baby yet! I haven't missed it yet. I only have dial-up but reading the posts is almost as good as watching. What color is Geisha and the sire so I can guess what color the baby will be? We need to guess that and if it will be a boy or a girl.


Trust me I know all about dial up it really stinks. The best thing we did was get this wireless internet!

You can see Geisha if you go to Erica's website she's on the mares page. She was bred to Taker and you can see him on the Stallion page. ~Jessica


----------



## Leeana

She is kind of starting to go on her side ...and then she went and scratched her head and now she is back in the back of her stall. I thought it was going to happen OH!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

no we can't see her


----------



## Jessica_06

This is going to go on all night again! Last night I could have sworn it was going to happen I left last night to go to the movies came back and I expected to see a foal but nothing! and I couldnt believe it! LOL


----------



## jrae

Sheryl,

I think she is waiting on you! Don't get lost!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

LOL Janet. I'm leaving at 6 am tomorrow (Sunday) morning. Should be at Erica's around 2pm. And I'll be back Monday afternoon. Hey, aren't you feeling sick? You look pale. It's not to late to get your overnight bag packed!

I just got off the phone with Erica, she'll be home tonight around Midnight.


----------



## Bonny

Hahaha, it will happen when everyone turns off their computers! LOL.Maybe she is just shy.





I saw her stretching yesterday, thinking oh this is it! Nope.

Any new changes Erica?


----------



## Jill

Okay, I really think she's got plans! It's about 5:15am and the foal in the stall beside is sticking nose through and Geisha is real angry about that happening. I think that foal maybe smells milk? Or can tell a friend is soon on the way. Geisha is just acting agitated again with the stall wall.


----------



## Basketmiss

Still nothing! I thought I'd wake up today and there would be a foal!!

I figured she would have it while Erica was gone....

No she wants her to be present!!

She is just standing there now... Oh she is swaying and rocking! maybe that means its time??


----------



## wantminimore

I've been watching and waiting too. Every morning when I sign on I expect to see a new foal but not yet. If I do happen to catch the birth of this foal it would be the first one for me!!

I have dial up and can watch it, I wonder why some others can't?

Leslie


----------



## sams

still nothing yet, i would love to see it born. i missed my geldings birth by about 2 min when he was born


----------



## sams

hey guys, she seems like she is looking back quite a bit in the last 10-15 min. mabey she is getting uncomfortable?


----------



## dgrminis

I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me -- but there is 2 mares in the stall now?? Did I miss something last night?


----------



## Basketmiss

I was wondering the same thing, there are 2 in the stall now, what is up with that?


----------



## Devon

Yea there is two mares





One has a lead line on too


----------



## BlueStar

Not positive but pretty sure Erica is planning to put more mares under camera today so think she is switching things up. Maybe these are the next girlies we get to watch?


----------



## Jill

I'm not for sure "who" we are seeing, but they may have something to do with why Sheryl's visiting Erica




(only guessing -- I do not know who the two on camera right now are).


----------



## littleones

These two are having a grand old time eating Geisha's food. And Geisha is probably out in the yard having her foal (sure hope that isn't what is really happening!!!).


----------



## Leeana

I just got in and checked on the cam and now there are two horses in the stall lol.

Sheryl let us know how the visit goes alright?


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

Oh Taker. I love him. He is a silver bay. One of my all time favorite colors. Okay and Geisha is a smokey black, right? So I am going to guess for a silver dapple filly. Hopefully with a white blaze.



Oh I hope she has it soon.


----------



## Basketmiss

I cant get anyhthing right now can you guys?? Maybe the cam is messed up?


----------



## Naira3284

Basketmiss said:


> I cant get anyhthing right now can you guys?? Maybe the cam is messed up?


lol I have nothing either. OH!


----------



## Tapestry Minis

Just tried to connect and it says it is down again.


----------



## Riverdance

Hi guys,

I ave been watching this for a few days and have noticed the camera going out once in a while. It has been out now for almost an hour. I have been thinking about doing Mare Star and got on line to try a few other places and find that some of their cameras are not working well either. Have you noticed that before? For $200 a year and $20 per month, I would not want my cameras going out at the most important time.

My the way, I looked up Geisha and her color is a solid chestnut. Just for your information if you are trying to guess what color the foal will be . My guess is going to be chestnut.


----------



## yankee_minis

Riverdance, there are many factors that can affect the camera including the computer it's hooked up to at the farm, internet traffic, camera quality and the service that streams it. I would not blame any provider, just the overall imperfect nature of the Internet.

I've been out all day so glad to know i didn't miss anything!


----------



## Katiean

It kept getting static today. I have noticed this more on the weekends. I thought maybe someone has a CB radio or something in her area if the camera is wireless.


----------



## Leeana

I have not been able to connect to the cam in a few hours, anyone else having issues?

Leeana


----------



## BlueStar

I think they are adding mares and cameras today (Erica mentioned it a few days ago) so am guessing that they are changing things up on the Mare Stare end as well as at Erica's.???


----------



## littleones

Riverdance said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I ave been watching this for a few days and have noticed the camera going out once in a while. It has been out now for almost an hour. I have been thinking about doing Mare Star and got on line to try a few other places and find that some of their cameras are not working well either. Have you noticed that before? For $200 a year and $20 per month, I would not want my cameras going out at the most important time.


Riverdance - there are many reasons why a farm's cams are not working. The providers of this type of service have very reliable servers and staff that are right there if there was a server problem. My experience with MareStare has been absolutely wonderful - and if my cams are not working - it is because of my internet provider - not MareStare. I truly believe that the other MareStare clients will tell you the same thing. And - the farms will quite often have their cameras off if nothing is happening at their farm - for instance ours have been off since last July and won't be on for a few more weeks. And I truly feel that $200 per year is very inexpensive- if a farm were to save just one foal because of the cams!!!!


----------



## littleones

Cam is back on - and Geisha looks the same!!!


----------



## Riverdance

littleones said:


> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I ave been watching this for a few days and have noticed the camera going out once in a while. It has been out now for almost an hour. I have been thinking about doing Mare Star and got on line to try a few other places and find that some of their cameras are not working well either. Have you noticed that before? For $200 a year and $20 per month, I would not want my cameras going out at the most important time.
> 
> 
> 
> Riverdance - there are many reasons why a farm's cams are not working. The providers of this type of service have very reliable servers and staff that are right there if there was a server problem. My experience with MareStare has been absolutely wonderful - and if my cams are not working - it is because of my internet provider - not MareStare. I truly believe that the other MareStare clients will tell you the same thing. And - the farms will quite often have their cameras off if nothing is happening at their farm - for instance ours have been off since last July and won't be on for a few more weeks. And I truly feel that $200 per year is very inexpensive- if a farm were to save just one foal because of the cams!!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response. I am glad to hear it is not them. I just found several farms were not working even thought they had the greed light. I will have to give Mare Stare call and find out what is needed to set this up. I have barn cameras already that are wireless and aim rowards the house. Sometimes they do not work very well.


----------



## Erica

This is Sheryl





Geisha update: She has cow pies!!

BTW Geisha is a beautiful, sassy silver bay. I think if you took a pin to her, she'd pop!

Well, gonna go for now.

TTYL


----------



## Bonny

Umm, confused here, cow pies???


----------



## Kitty

Cow pies are loose stools. Most mares get them just prior to foaling. I really gotta get high speed this is killing me.


----------



## Bonny

OH!

LOL!!!!!

I was thinking "is that some special breeders term"

Boy do I feel silly!

Well thanks for clearing that up! She does seem uncomfortable.


----------



## littleones

Kitty said:


> Cow pies are loose stools. Most mares get them just prior to foaling. I really gotta get high speed this is killing me.



Yes Kitty - you need to get high speed and then join MareStare so we can all see your babies being born!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty

Well I don't want to SCARE the daylights out of everyone with me running down there in my nightgown and my hair straight up on end. And I always take someone with me now and you would see either child rolling their eyes at me.






BUT this is getting me all excited for foaling and hopefully we start the end of Feb with Painted Sue who is bred to Zeph.

BUT Geisha has to have Rowdy Rusty to get me over the intial yearly jitters. I'm sure we all have them on the first one and then it's a piece of cake (LOL)





BUT we are looking into high speed. It won't be long





We'll all patiently (LOL) waiting


----------



## Russ

Sheryl, I suppose you two gals will have a all night slumber/mare stare party tonight! Oh to be a fly on that wall and hear those conversations......ha ha





Have fun and I hope you get to see little Rowdy Rusty born.





If I were there, it be like that scene from gone with the wind....where the person says, I don't nothin bout birthin no babies! Then Erica would have to probably slap me into reality and you would too...ha ha I'd go boil water but use the microwave oven to do it and everyone on marestare would blame me for screwing up the camera and missing the birth. OH!

VERY glad your there....I feel confident that you 2 gals have it under control.


----------



## Jill

Well, here's Geisha this morning ROUND and LONELY. But she sure looks uncomfortable by how she's standing (butt towards left wall at the back of the stall). If she wants the limelight only to herself when the new foal arrives, she better hurry up!!!


----------



## Denise

Yep there she is all alone in her stall.

Camera keeps going out, must be the dreaded microwave!


----------



## Erica

Thanks everyone for watching her and being concerned about the others in the stall. I headed out Sat early am instead of Friday night as Friday portions of I-30 were closed due to ice, and arrived back home at 2:30 Sunday morning.....as always Geisha was content in her stall. Up at daylight, and people over to look at horses, others to pick up at noon, and then Sheryl came about 3 and spent the night and loaded up some this morning, so it's been a busy weekend.... and now I'm at work. Geishas as big as a house and still holding that baby in

I had "thought" I turned off cams when I turned Geisha out and started moving horses but I guess not.....so when I started getting calls about wheres Geisha, and if I new there were two in the stall, if I knew one had a lead rope on ext....just unpluged the cams until that night. (and I don't mind the calls at all, but just opted to unplug them while I was suffling horses around in different pastures),(as I thought I already turned cam one off but guess it didn't work)

Sunday mid morning I moved horses around, and the two that got put in Geishas stall were some that shipped in last month and are still are a little um...spooky. Hence when I got her in the stall and haltered I left the lead on her so I didn't have to run circles for several minutes getting her caught again. They are both now out in the front pasture behind the house out with the show horses who are still enjoying time off (and without halters and drag ropes of course)

So yes now that horses are moved here and there for spring.......there are 10 other mares not including Geisha is the paddock attached to the foaling stalls; all due Feb-end of May.......and then about 5 more I'll move up lated up in April-May.

Should get interesting in only a few weeks as I checked udders two other mares will probably be ready to go under cam this weekend to start watch, I have them due middle of Feb.

And I have NO idea what's happening with the camera going clear, to fuzzy to static........I'll see what I can figure out when I get home this evening


----------



## BlueStar

Thanks for the update Erica. Cannot wait to see the babies...hope Geisha hurries up. LOL Have a great day.


----------



## Basketmiss

Good to hear from you Erica.. Sounds like a busy weekend for you.

Will keep watching Geisha like a hawk!! LOL


----------



## muffntuf

At this point I am surprised that the TX Mounted police didn't get a call with all the activity in and around Geisha! LOL! She is nationally known!


----------



## Russ

According to her monthly horoscope....the 28thsays,,,,, start something new.








It better be right or I'm off horoscopes, LOL....


----------



## BlueStar

Erica~Any update on Geisha? Has she changed AT ALL



??? She just looks happy and quite content and yet miserably LARGE...if she would just realize there is a cure for the misery.....LOL


----------



## Basketmiss

Yes POOR Geisha looks like she could POP!! LOL.

I dont want her to POP just foal already!!LOL

The cam has alot of static tonight?


----------



## Leeana

Maybe tonight?? ...I sound like a broken record





I like how the cameria is positioned now


----------



## Basketmiss

Leanna, she looks like she is holding it in against the wall!! i think I sound like a broken record too!!

I keep saying Come on Geisha!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Russ said:


> Sheryl, I suppose you two gals will have a all night slumber/mare stare party tonight! Oh to be a fly on that wall and hear those conversations......ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and I hope you get to see little Rowdy Rusty born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were there, it be like that scene from gone with the wind....where the person says, I don't nothin bout birthin no babies! Then Erica would have to probably slap me into reality and you would too...ha ha I'd go boil water but use the microwave oven to do it and everyone on marestare would blame me for screwing up the camera and missing the birth. OH!
> 
> VERY glad your there....I feel confident that you 2 gals have it under control.


Russ,

There were 3 of us gals! How could you forget about Mrs. K? Tsk, tsk.



So much for that arranged marriage you were hoping for. lol

I like your comment on the boiling water though. Glad to see you realized that men are also capable of boiling water.





I sure was hoping Rowdy Rust would've made an appearance but his mother, obviously has other plans. But one day....

Oh and I just have to tell you Russ. You can forget about getting close to Romeo unless your legs are about 6" long, you have red hair and a fuzzy butt. lol Cuz Romeo was all about Copper.









Let us tell you! Oh and guess which bedroom I slept in last night!! HAHA


----------



## Bonny

Yes, any changes? like anymore cow patties? LOL


----------



## Russ

Hey Sheryl, my bad OH! I didn't mean to forget Mother Killion



. Your against this arranged marriage aren't ya Sheryl....ha ha





Boiling water isn't so bad....I know how you know.....





Glad you saw Romey......all the greats have names starting with R....Rowdy, Romey, Rusty





You slept in which room??? No, don't tell me





So when are you gonna post what you loaded at Erica's?





BTW.....I'm running for Rowdy Rust's godfather.....so please vote for me.



Irish Hills Farm said:


> Russ,
> 
> There were 3 of us gals! How could you forget about Mrs. K? Tsk, tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> So much for that arranged marriage you were hoping for. lol
> 
> I like your comment on the boiling water though. Glad to see you realized that men are also capable of boiling water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure was hoping Rowdy Rust would've made an appearance but his mother, obviously has other plans. But one day....
> 
> Oh and I just have to tell you Russ. You can forget about getting close to Romeo unless your legs are about 6" long, you have red hair and a fuzzy butt. lol Cuz Romeo was all about Copper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us tell you! Oh and guess which bedroom I slept in last night!! HAHA


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Russ said:


> Hey Sheryl, my bad OH! I didn't mean to forget Mother Killion
> 
> 
> 
> . Your against this arranged marriage aren't ya Sheryl....ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boiling water isn't so bad....I know how you know.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you saw Romey......all the greats have names starting with R....Rowdy, Romey, Rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You slept in which room??? No, don't tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you gonna post what you loaded at Erica's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....I'm running for Rowdy Rust's godfather.....so please vote for me.



Well Russ you know the whole idea of arranged marriage is a little umm....

And don't worry I won't tell you I slept in Erica's room, in Erica's bed. I know that would just crush you if I told you that, so don't worry. My lips are sealed.





I'll vote for you to be Rowdy Rusty's Godfather.





Oh and Mrs. K makes a mean breakfast Russ. OH and her Chili....very tasty.



You sooo missed out Russ.





What did I load up at Erica's? Well let's see..... 2 buckskins, 1 solid bay, 1 bay overo and 1 bay don't know if he would be considered overo or just tobiano, or heck tovero! It was a Rock'N good time though.


----------



## Leeana

Okay Sheryl who did you bring home?????


----------



## Russ

Sheryl,

I know...arranged marriage is a bit prehistoric



can't blame a corncob yankee for trying.





So YOU kicked poor tired beautiful, hardworking, kind, considerate Miss Erica out of her nice cozy room.....shame, shame ....bad Sheryl



lol Describe the room....kidding only kidding

Hey that's a load of horses...you gotta make a post and share your new herd!



I want to hear about every one of them.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Russ said:


> So YOU kicked poor tired beautiful, hardworking, kind, considerate Miss Erica out of her nice cozy room.....shame, shame ....bad Sheryl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Describe the room....kidding only kidding


Yep, you bet I did! LOL Her bed is soooooooo comfortable.

Ok, I'll tell you that I brought home little Caramel and four shetlands. I'll "introduce" them in time.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

Okay what is Geisha's full name? Because when I saw a Geisha on Erica's webpage it said she was smokey black and about 3 years old.


----------



## jrae

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sheryl, my bad OH! I didn't mean to forget Mother Killion
> 
> 
> 
> . Your against this arranged marriage aren't ya Sheryl....ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boiling water isn't so bad....I know how you know.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you saw Romey......all the greats have names starting with R....Rowdy, Romey, Rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You slept in which room??? No, don't tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you gonna post what you loaded at Erica's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....I'm running for Rowdy Rust's godfather.....so please vote for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Russ you know the whole idea of arranged marriage is a little umm....
> 
> And don't worry I won't tell you I slept in Erica's room, in Erica's bed. I know that would just crush you if I told you that, so don't worry. My lips are sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll vote for you to be Rowdy Rusty's Godfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Mrs. K makes a mean breakfast Russ. OH and her Chili....very tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> You sooo missed out Russ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I load up at Erica's? Well let's see..... *[SIZE=36pt]2 buckskins[/SIZE]*, 1 solid bay, 1 bay overo and 1 bay don't know if he would be considered overo or just tobiano, or heck tovero! It was a Rock'N good time though.
Click to expand...

I am so jealous!



Glad to hear you had a good time! Your fave walking horse brought home a couple of nice awards!



I kept taking breaks to check on Geisha...hubby thinks I'm addicted to Mare Stare!


----------



## Jill

MiniHunterHorseFan said:


> Okay what is Geisha's full name? Because when I saw a Geisha on Erica's webpage it said she was smokey black and about 3 years old.


Could you be thinking maybe of "Echo" (Applewoods Echos Adventures)? She, I think, is smoky black as she's foaled a double dilute. She's Destiny's four legged mom.

And, Geisha's STILL round and alone.

PS Sheryl -- Congratulations









I can't wait to hear and see more of what's rock'n around in your barn


----------



## Riverdance

MiniHunterHorseFan said:


> Okay what is Geisha's full name? Because when I saw a Geisha on Erica's webpage it said she was smokey black and about 3 years old.



Geisha can not be a smokey black. I looked her up on the stud book on line page when I was guessing what color foal she would have and they shay she is a solid chestnut. Her father was a solid bay and her mother was a dapple gray,so no way could she be a dilute. She has produced dilutes, but only from stallions that were dilute.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Geisha is a silver bay.


----------



## novachick

MiniHunterHorseFan said:


> Okay what is Geisha's full name? Because when I saw a Geisha on Erica's webpage it said she was smokey black and about 3 years old.


I think you were looking at "Memories of a Geisha", who is smokey black. This is "Rowdys Geisha Girl" listed further up on the website.


----------



## Erica

Yes I would venture to guess you are looking at Geisha's 06 filly - Erica's Memoirs of a Geisha, who is a smokey black filly sired by a perlino Buckeroo son, Little Kings Buckeroo Czar.

Geisha's (NFC Rowdys Geisha Girl) a silver bay in my book, I think she's probably registered chesnut going off my memory without pulling her papers.

She set off the beeper once last night, and I tell you as her owner she's a good one to have to watch so long in the stall (as I've been putting her up since fall) and she's only set off the breeder alert 4 maybe 5 times......she's not one that goes in and lays flat out to sleep which can be so annoyning hearing the pager all the time....


----------



## jrae

Erica said:


> Yes I would venture to guess you are looking at Geisha's 06 filly - Erica's Memoirs of a Geisha, who is a smokey black filly sired by a perlino Buckeroo son, Little Kings Buckeroo Czar.
> 
> Geisha's (NFC Rowdys Geisha Girl) a silver bay in my book, I think she's probably registered chesnut going off my memory without pulling her papers.
> 
> She set off the beeper once last night, and I tell you as her owner she's a good one to have to watch so long in the stall (as I've been putting her up since fall) and she's only set off the breeder alert 4 maybe 5 times......she's not one that goes in and lays flat out to sleep which can be so annoyning hearing the pager all the time....



I thought about purchasing that system for Infinity...but I'm watching her now and she lays flat all the time! Still wouldn't get much sleep!


----------



## Magic

Geisha's not ever going to foal is she?



She's just enjoying keeping us all waiting and watching and watching and waiting....


----------



## susanne

This is funny...when I check into the forum, I see 10 or so new posts on the Geisha thread, and I think...oohh, lots of new responses, maybe a baby? So I click, and DARN...just others thinking the same thing!

Oh well...it's a fun slumber party for everyone, even if I can't view Marestare...p[lus Russ for entertainment!

I'll vote for you, Russ!


----------



## Matt73

Anytime Geisha


----------



## Erica

I agree Matt; I'm fixing to head home from work and put her back up and turn cam on (it seems to have disconnected)

We are having major wind issues; downed trees, power out here and there.......so we may be out of power at the house as cam says it can't connect for me and while I know she's not in there it should still connect. That would be about right, for power to be in and out tonight, her decide to foal and no one get to see it...


----------



## muffntuf

Good luck then tonight! Up here the wind is up to 40 mph gusts and we are -12, which we are netting close to -35 WC. Good thing there isn't anything to foal this early up here for us.


----------



## Bonny

Well lets see, she looks thinner tonight. Maybe the foal is lining up???

Maybe its just me. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Jessica_06

I just dont know what to say anymore... I seriously think that every mare is different in the antics and signs that they all give. For instance I have a mare that is extremely uncomfortable the last month of her pregnacy, she will lay flat out and groan as if she's pushing, I have ran outside with towels to dry off the supposedly newborn 2 weeks before she really had it



. So I am no longer guessing and I guess I'll watch with an optimistic point of view lol



But she does look ready tonight LOL





Come on Geisha lets see that filly!!

~Jessica


----------



## muffntuf

It's fun to log in and look! It's a highlight to look forward to every few hours!!! And true to form, she is still chewing on hay.


----------



## Bonny

I know, I have to check in on her. I hope she has this foal soon! Haha, this has been going on for a while to me, I can just imagine how Erica feels.


----------



## Jessica_06

Erica how's the weather out your way? I am so glad no foals are coming here for another month the wind chill is like -25 here! I sure hope she foals out soon for you. For your sake and hers.

~Jessica


----------



## muffntuf

Erica - someone else posted in a different thread - how many days is Geisha now?


----------



## Erica

Jessica; it's cold here to was like 14 this morning who knows how cold with windchill (you can see current temp at the bottom on her cam page, but with the wind like it has been it much colder than that), but she'll be nice and toasty when she decides to foal. I will turn her Kaglo heater on.

As far as how many days she is, I think I posted up on the beginning of this thread; but it's getting to be a long post; I'm not sure how many days along she is, as I pasture bred all my mares. I have good luck on telling when they are due as I keep a close eye on my pastures and write down dates. Geisha foaled April 06 and bred a couple times, but Ultrasound was inconclusive in viewing we could really only see what we could make out as a cord and fluid, since she's older her foal is probably sitting lower on her uterus and hard to see via US. Was going to have another one done, but the mini probe got messed up and had to be resent to company, returned and still no working right.......hence the reason I've been watching her since um...about 4 months. I could have SWORN she would have popped that foal out early fall






I really think the baby will be born with a full set of teeth.


----------



## [email protected] River

Erica,

No baby yet?!?! My goodness.... That is going to be one fully cooked foal!!!

Just wanted to share a picture with you.... This is my Geisha son, Millennium Falcon, taken late last summer..... I am looking forward to seeing what you get with her bred to Taker!!!






I hope she foals soon!!!


----------



## Erica

I know Kristina, I think she wants to keep it ALL to herself



I've tried telling her she'd be so much more comfortable if she's let it out; anytime now....

Falcon is looking great. I'm excitied to see the triple bred Rowdy foal she's carrying!


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

Are you sure she's still pregnant and not just overweight? I hope she still is. We're all waiting to see what the baby is.


----------



## MountainMeadows

Yeah, I'm beginning to think this is a false pregnancy also



She looks like a balloon ready to pop, poor thing - I can't believe that the foal isn't chomping it's way out of there - it is going to be one hungry baby when it is finally born - and you are probably right, it will no doubt be born with a full set of teeth (I had a colt born like that once - wow, what a little monster! I had to get him a stall ball at age 1 week so he would leave his poor mother alone OH! )

Come ON Geisha! ! !


----------



## Echo Acres

I have been following Geisha's story for what seems like forever and finally found out how to get my computer to allow mare stare. I was just watching her and she was laying down, thought I was going to get lucky and see something but then she got up





It's funny that even though she isn't my horse, I am anxiously awaiting to see that baby.

I have to wait for other peoples babies to keep me occupied because I have to wait till end of May early June for our 2 foals. It is the next best thing.


----------



## jrae

Ms. Geisha is laying down and was biting at her side a few minutes ago....could tonight be the night???!!!!


----------



## jrae

...and now she is up eating!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devon

jrae said:


> ...and now she is up eating!!!!!!!!!!!!


She does that every night



She'll go on her side roll bite her side look at it;

Then after you get all into it and excited she gets up and goes on the hunt for more food



OH!


----------



## A Yankee In NC

[SIZE=12pt]What are all of us going to do when Geisha finally does present her little one to the world????? OH! [/SIZE]

Personally, I am going to need something to fill those gaps! LOL


----------



## littleones

A Yankee In NC said:


> [SIZE=12pt]What are all of us going to do when Geisha finally does present her little one to the world????? OH! [/SIZE]
> 
> Personally, I am going to need something to fill those gaps! LOL


So many are watching Geisha - but if you go to www.marestare.com - there are many many more mares to watch - from minis to huge draft horses!!!!! I usually have a dozen or so cams up on my extra monitor - so that I can work and watch at the same time!!!!!


----------



## Erica

Ellen,

I'll have SEVERAL more under marestare Feb-May; HOPEFULLY none of them are stage hogs like Ms. Geisha though.

I'm daily checking udders on the other mares, Echo is progressing, not ready for cameras yet but before long, and Rowdy is right behind her.

It's winter weather down here, so Geisha may not get to go out, and I hope I'm soon to head home from work, as I figure they will close the college here soon. It's starting freezing rain and they are saying 4" of snow on top of it.


----------



## Katiean

Oh Erica, that is what we have had here with the rain and then snow on top of that. We are still not thawed out of it. I think it has been 3 weeks or so. We are used to a snow storm and that afternoon it is melted. I keep trying to go pick up my new mare and I can't get through the mountains. We are expecting 7-10 feet in the mountains this weekend. I don't want to drive with chains and a trailer to get her.


----------



## muffntuf

katiean- better to be safe than sorry, if that is what they are expecting - I am sure the owners of the mare will keep her another week or so!

I feel for people in TX and the south that aren't equipped to handle this kind of weather. But we have had our share of weather too! Three nights ago, it was raining as I was coming home - 41 degrees. Horses thought it was a treat. I just about died because if they would have gotten soaked-- we were below zero in a just a few hours. Frozen horses I would have had if I hadn't gotten then in right away!

Geisha has a nice comfortable stall looks like! Erica what is the heater you were mentioning? I have never heard of that.

Thanks!


----------



## Erica

> Geisha has a nice comfortable stall looks like! Erica what is the heater you were mentioning? I have never heard of that.


Here's the website for Kalglo

http://www.kalglo.com/index.sht

Here's the back pasture off the deck at 10 this morning, suppose to keep getting more this evening.......we've got a few inches as of now, started off as freezing rain, then snow, and then back to snow/sleet mix. Suppose to be snow this evening.


----------



## Jessica_06

Oh yes, winter is such a joy! Yeah right!!! I cant wait til summer, horse showing, conditioning, walking outside in flip flops lol. We are getting a nasty storm tomarrow 6 -12 inches! I'm glad I've got another month for foals. That kaglo heater is a new one that ive never heard of either would have come in handy last year when I had a foal born on good friday last year and we got a huge snow storm with plummeting temps. poor girl was wearing a blankie and had to wait for a little over a week to see the outside world.

Geisha just have that foal already!

~Jessica


----------



## MInx

Yes we're in for it again too. My husband is worried we'll run out of room to shove the snow! Drifted our doors to our house shut couple days ago, high winds and straight line snows..beautiful today but winter storm warning out again now for tomorrow.

Our county bldg was even closed yesterday and up here that never happens as we're used to the snow.

I'm tired. Only reason I'm not anxious for Summer is the heat,,we've had the hottest summer ever recorded up her last year..we were putting frozen jugs of water in their water tanks just to help cool the horses down.

So which is worse, heat an dbugs or cold and frozen breath





I'd rather a steady 72°

Maxine


----------



## Magic

MInx said:


> So which is worse, heat an dbugs or cold and frozen breath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a steady 72°
> 
> Maxine




I SO hear ya on that!! I told my husband, that at least in the winter you can keep adding layers-- in the summer there is only so much you can "take off" to cool off, lol!





My horses seem to prefer the cold to the heat. No bugs, and they can run around and not overheat.

If it sounds like I am trying to talk myself into enjoying (or enduring) winter, you just may be right!


----------



## PaintNminis

Poor Geisha

if only she knew how much better she would feel to have that baby on the outside instead of in !

Quick Question





What would I need to have a Mare on MareStare ???

What kind of Cameras Hookups etc. ?


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

I have been watching Geisha also, several times I see her look right at the camera. Do you think she can sense everyone starring at her? You know how you can be somewhere and feel someone looking at you and turn and look them right in the eye.

Just a thought as I sit and stare at her, and my mare that's not due for another month, I start staring very early cause I'm a FRETTER. OH!


----------



## JourneysEnd

Are you SURE this mare is preg ?


----------



## Shelley

Erica said:


> Geisha has a nice comfortable stall looks like! Erica what is the heater you were mentioning? I have never heard of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the website for Kalglo
> 
> http://www.kalglo.com/index.sht
> 
> Here's the back pasture off the deck at 10 this morning, suppose to keep getting more this evening.......we've got a few inches as of now, started off as freezing rain, then snow, and then back to snow/sleet mix. Suppose to be snow this evening.
Click to expand...


Hey Erica, I think LiveWire just wanted his buddies back home to get a little taste of what he's having to deal with up here in coooold, snowy Michigan!





Great pic!!

Hope Geisha pops that baby out soon before she makes everybody crazy!





Shelley


----------



## Bonny

Erica,

that is a gorgeous picture! I know its raw outside but WOW! Beautiful!

Come on ! Lets have that Baby!!!


----------



## Erica

> Are you SURE this mare is preg ?






I told Geisha I'm beginning to doubt her;...... but unless something else is moving around in that belly of hers, I'd lay my bets on a foal whenever Geisha feels it's time.

I may have to have my vet drag out his ancient US since the other mini probe is not working; if she keeps this up too much longer.......as she's making me think twice but it's gotta be coming out soon.

Her belly just keeps growing and growing.......for a 22 year old mare in winter she can't be this huge on 3 cups of grain twice a day and hay





I kept thinking that she was just waiting on her best bud friend another old mare to foal; but nope that was beginning of the year and here she still is carrying hers.


----------



## Erica

> Erica,that is a gorgeous picture! I know its raw outside but WOW! Beautiful!


Bonny, I thought it turned out pretty neat and it's hard to say, that one horse in there is a 4 time National Champion as a yearling, another a 4 time National Champion and HOF and now two, another a multi champion who was top five, another multi champion........and then two "new" ones.

I enjoy unwrapping them all in spring. Several of these pictured will be back on the show string for 08, but right now are still enjoying their time off.


----------



## littleones

Gorgeous picture Erica!!!!

Sure hope Geisha gets down to business soon!!! She looks pretty comfortable laying down tonight.


----------



## Katiean

She could have a giant 4 legged worm or an alien inside of her. Just a thought.


----------



## wantminimore

Am I the only one having trouble being able to see Geisha this morning? The web page won't come up



.

Leslie


----------



## Skyler

Wont come up for me either>>> She will probly have the baby when arent watching!!!



wantminimore said:


> Am I the only one having trouble being able to see Geisha this morning? The web page won't come up
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Leslie


----------



## Basketmiss

It wouldnt work for me either, I hope they get it up soon, I dont want to miss this since I have been watching for 3 weeks!!


----------



## jrae

Basketmiss said:


> It wouldnt work for me either, I hope they get it up soon, I dont want to miss this since I have been watching for 3 weeks!!



I'm watching her now from work....no baby...she's eating!


----------



## Erica

I dont get this !!!!

I swear this baby is going to ready to halter break when its born. How can a mare hold on to somthing this longggggggggggg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

give it up already geisha OH!

Linda K


----------



## wantminimore

A watched pot never boils!! She's got to let go of that baby sometime and hopefully i'll be watching








Leslie


----------



## Matt73

I'm gonna go out on a limb here...and say tonight's the night! Of course, this will be the night the camera goes down lol. Me? Cynical? Never!


----------



## Becky

> I swear this baby is going to ready to halter break when its born.



I've certainly had some that were big enough to ride when they were born.....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Geez Louise!!! Give up that baby Geisha!!!


----------



## Gizzmoe

Is anyone up and watching her now? She is really looking uncomfortable it seems.


----------



## Jill

Still no foal, just one very round mare, at 3:20am my time OH! She's maybe more active than normal this time of morning...


----------



## Kylie

Erica said:


> I dont get this !!!!
> 
> I swear this baby is going to ready to halter break when its born. How can a mare hold on to somthing this longggggggggggg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> give it up already geisha OH!
> 
> Linda K




HAHAHAHA sorry to laugh, but i recently went through the same thing, now i have a pony (12.2hh) mare that was preg tested last year for a Neg (after having a phantom), she wasnt meant to be preg & due now, but she is!

Great!

So i can sympathise with you.


----------



## Leeana

Looks like she is already outside?

Did Geisha do this last year? Or was she 'right on time'? I was watching her last night and i swear she looked thinner LOL. Just my eyes placing tricks on me


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Geisha would've had that baby by now had she come HOME to TN!


----------



## Magic

Hey Erica, where did Geisha go?? Every day I log on thinking that I've surely missed her foaling, and every day she's still waiting....


----------



## Erica

> Hey Erica, where did Geisha go?? Every day I log on thinking that I've surely missed her foaling, and every day she's still waiting....


Lori, She's already outside for today. Compared to snow Thrus and Friday, today it's in the 60's.....so she's out playing. As she looks about the same





I don't think I'll have to put Rowdy and Echo under till maybe this weekend, they are progessing but not there "yet" but getting close...both bred to Big City.



> Did Geisha do this last year? Or was she 'right on time'? I was watching her last night and i swear she looked thinner LOL. Just my eyes placing tricks on me


Leeana,

Geisha didn't foal last year (as in 07) though I would have thought a late fall foal. She foaled April of 06 with Memoir and didn't get a good cycle with follice until I weaned her fall of 07. With her age I opted to try and bred for a fall baby, when any other time I wouldn't.......well she's still hanging on to it. If nothings here by next week I'm going to try to get Doc out to do some Ultrasounds on a few maidens and do her as well. She was with foal, but we couldn't get a good look at it when US'd spring 07; and she has NEVER gave any inclinition of a phantom pregnancy, or that she slipped a foal. Stayed fat and sassy all year and all winter....She's been up at the barn all year so I would have noticed if she gutted up or lost weight or lost a foal of size...

I'm just



She has to have it in Feb or she got bred through a fence or by a ghost stallion, or that she's overcooking the baby by a LONG time..


----------



## Jessica_06

Is tonight the night?






Its gotta happen soon I think too. The first thing I do when I come in the house from morning chores is check your foal cam lol. It's ridiculous but it does give us something to do and think about in a time when its freezing outside.





~Jessica


----------



## Minxiesmom

Hi Erica,

I just watched you checking on Geisha. I was kind of expecting you to give a thumb's up or down to the camera. What was the condition of her milk? Do you feel odd in her stall knowing that any number of people are watching everything you do? I am starting to feel I know you! Don't ya just love the internet and how small it makes our wonderful world. Happy Super Bowl!

Diane in OR


----------



## Leeana

HEY HEY HEY Geisha is standing with her butt on the opposite side of the stall now! Maybe, just maybe, it is a sign? I have yet to see her stand with her butt on this side of the stall and she has her head hanging low. I've never seen what her left side looked like LOL.

Im thinking tonight is the night, i have a feeling. How did she look Erica? I bet you have one heck of a head ache and the first foal isn't even on the ground


----------



## PaintNminis

I have been Watching her too

Last night I watched her for a few hours I thought she was going to Pop!

But here we are today still no foal





I think she is waiting until nobody is watching lol Smart Girl OH!


----------



## Erica

Well she looks about the same yet again.....turned her out as it was warm today and she ran and bucked like a two year old. She's sunk in, in the hips and bellied down. She's got milk still, bag is there, it's not "hard" but full; I'd expect it to be a tad "tighter" but again she's 23 so I keep thinking maybe she's going to be different; and since I've only had her for two years and one foal I don't really know...



> Im thinking tonight is the night, i have a feeling. How did she look Erica? I bet you have one heck of a head ache and the first foal isn't even on the ground


Actually right now is not "too" bad; at least it's just her on watch now.........when it gets hairy and very tiresome is when I have 3-4 under high watch, and that usually starts about the time I put about 10 show horses up that are on "high maintence"; makes for long days working full time and then dealing with both of those, as well as taking care of 50 other horses.... But I wouldn't trade it for nothing....we'll I'd give up the full time job to just do horses, but that will have to wait.

As for the first foal headache, I slipped in the first foal; mare was on cams at the house but not on marestare...easy, read the book and on time, and a goregous outcome........but this second one (who if she don't hurry up won't be the second is giving me a few premature gray hairs)


----------



## miniaddiction

Erica do you mean to say that you are hiding an un-announced new baby from us?????


----------



## Magic

Erica said:


> Well she looks about the same yet again.....turned her out as it was warm today and she ran and bucked like a two year old. She's sunk in, in the hips and bellied down. She's got milk still, bag is there, it's not "hard" but full; I'd expect it to be a tad "tighter" but again she's 23 so I keep thinking maybe she's going to be different; and since I've only had her for two years and one foal I don't really know...




Hey Erica, my older mare that foaled at 21 and 22 years old (now retired) had a stretched-out bag so her bag didn't get as tight as my younger mares when she was due to foal.

Maybe Geisha is enjoying this "being famous" too much to give it up by foaling?


----------



## Erica

Lori, that's what I keep thinking with hers. Now my other older mare who is her same age her udder gets very full and tight an hard still.....

Cams are being very



this morning, maybe it's the weather, it's thick, sticky, foggy, stormy.......


----------



## Gizzmoe

This might have been asked before and i missed it but what size stall is it that Geisha is in?


----------



## Erica

My foaling stalls are 9 x 14


----------



## Erica

Her belly keeps growing..and growing....

Some snapshots I took off her cam, 32", 22 yr old mare....


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Maybe Glory will foal before Geisha.


----------



## Brandi*

Man I wish I could watch!!! Thanks for posting some pics Erica!!! At least I got to see something OH!


----------



## Gena

She is sure making you wait Erica, hang in there!

I'm looking forward to seeing some of your beautiful foals again this year!


----------



## gimp

The foal sure has a strong feline gene


----------



## outlawridge

That sweet girl looks like she's gonna blow if she doesn't foal pretty soon!



Can't wait to see the baby


----------



## Skyler

gimp said:


> The foal sure has a strong feline gene


I know I was so excited when I turned the cam on and saw a small creature in there behind Geisha... then i relized it was a CAT!! LOL


----------



## Jill

Looking down on her this morning, her belly to me looks a lot lower than it has been. Maybe things are getting ready to happen soon!!!


----------



## A Yankee In NC

[SIZE=12pt]Every morning and evening I log onto the cam and hold my breath ....[/SIZE]

thinking for sure that Geisha has foaled......

I wait with great aniticipation while the connection is made and the excitement builds with every second....

and then.....

the link opens.....

and .....

NOPE! just Geisha hangin' around lookin as round as she can! LOL


----------



## Basketmiss

Yankee, I am with you! I do the same thing every morning and nope there she is just hanging out getting bigger AND BIGGER!!

She looks ready to pop for sure! Come on Geisha or you arent gonna be the STAR on camera!! Someone else will take your place... We dont want that!


----------



## Erica

> Yankee, I am with you! I do the same thing every morning and nope there she is just hanging out getting bigger AND BIGGER!!She looks ready to pop for sure! Come on Geisha or you arent gonna be the STAR on camera!! Someone else will take your place... We dont want that!


She's going to loose her solo spotlight for sure by this coming weekend, Little Miss Echo all, 29.5" of her I think is "bigger" than Geisha and is making steady progress...


----------



## muffntuf

Erica, is that your gentle warning that we may not have our National Mommie to be to watch all day?


----------



## Leeana

Cam has not been working the past few hours, if its as foggy there as it is here i understand why.

I've been watching this mare the past 3 ..maybe even 4 weeks, Geisha better get this show on the road ..im going to see this mare foal!


----------



## Erica

cam could very well be going in and out we have tornados left and right and right now only up to only 30 miles away and no end in site for a few hours


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Since you're having weather to make the cam go in and out tonight, this will be the night! LOL Just be careful and take care!

Jodi


----------



## Leeana

Oh be careful and i hope everything is fine



. The cam just went out so i hope all is well ...


----------



## jrae

Erica,

You guys stay safe!


----------



## Erica

we are fine here, one went just north of us about 15 miles, Several deaths already known and they say the whole town of Gassville is "blown away", this is where lisa (ozark tack) lives, about 2.5 hrs north of me; but I don't have her cell number and a friend of mine has tried the business line, maybe someone knows get cell; though they say cell phones my be out as well


----------



## Russ

Lots of prayers to all you in AR dealing with storms/tornado.

Really praying for Lisa at Ozark Tack and the others in Gassville. Lisa is a great person ....I hope she is ok.

Stay safe.


----------



## Matt73

Bet ya Geisha has that foal tonight! My mare foaled in the fowlest weather imaginable last February. That said, who knows. Good thoughts are on their way! Stay safe.


----------



## Jessica_06

Oh my goodness! I'll really be praying that all of you stay safe. I just cannot believe this weather we've all been having this past year, We are getting a nasty snow storm with ice, but thats better than twisters. Stay safe, we'll all be praying for you tonight.

~Jessica


----------



## qtrrae

Well, little Miss "drama queen" Geisha is going through all the motions - again!!!

I wake up in the middle of the night and like many of you - just must go and check her out - she has been restless but then she has been that before.

I really think she loves being a pampered girl and is just going to hang on to that baby just as looooong as she possibly can.

Erica, "maybe" if you inform her that she is soon going to be booted out of her stall to make room for the next mare then just "maybe" she will decide to have that precious little filly that we are all waiting for.


----------



## Jessica_06

nothing yet.



Although I did have a dream the other night i forgot to post about



Geisha had a beautiful chestnut filly with a wide blaze, it might of had chrome on the legs but i couldnt quite tell. Pretty ridiculous isn't it lol. She'll have it one of these days, maybe Valentines Day!! I also think it's funny that this topic has been up for almost a month



lol

~Jessica

P.S. How was the storms last night, hope you all are alright.


----------



## Carolyn R

Every morning, I get my daughter off to school, feed the horses, come in and log on, AND STILL NO FOAL.

There are sooo many more people watching this post than those that are actually listing a response. This fine horse probably has a fan base of a few hundred viewers!!!

JUST LOOKED, 25,500 VIEWS TO DATE!!!!


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

I was thinking just maybe Geisha would have had the baby during the bad storms. Oh well. Soon? Ever? Hoping.


----------



## Scoopiedoo

So, Erica, who joined Geisha's party tonight??


----------



## Erica

Jodi it's Echo

well geisha still no baby; she's going for another ultrasound sat!

I put echo under cam 1 (that is the cam geisha WAS under) she is huge and ball is tight and hot, I figure Soon on her, within a few days to a week. Ph was 7 and hardness 400, so she's getting close! Cam 1 has the Kaglo in it hence the reason I put her in it.

I dont know why cam 2 is so dark and fuzzy; will deal with it tommorrow when I get off work, geishas in there but she doesn't look different, so I am not "too" concerned about her foaling tonight, but will play with all four came this weekend and get them up and running like cam 1, hopefully as last year they were all pretty clear.

But for know echo has my attention!!!


----------



## gimp

You move Geisha and the first I see of her in her new stall shows her down! After the initial adreneline surge I can see that she is asleep OH!


----------



## crponies

That little Echo certainly seems a little restless.


----------



## MountainMeadows

My money is on Echo - boy is she ever restless, if she were my mare I wouldn't be getting any sleep - I'd just be sitting there in bed staring at the camera, wishing she would get down to business!

Good luck Erica! !

Stac


----------



## Tapestry Minis

Looks like Echo is on her way!!! Goooo Echo!!!


----------



## Leeana

AHHHH SHE FOALED AND I SEEN IT!!! FINNNIIIIAAALLLY

I think that was Echo that foaled though?

OKAY erica is in the stall now WOOHOO!!!!!!! Talk about an adrenaline rush LOL.


----------



## yankee_minis

I saw it too! Not sure what woke me up... lol

I had called Erica-- the first number then the 2nd-- and then she walked in. Sorry to wake up people, but it seemed forever since she lay down!

What do we have???


----------



## Katiean

I just missed it. I tuned in and she was drying the baby off.


----------



## bluerogue

Whatever it is, it looks buckskin. Is it Echo or Geisha?


----------



## BlueStar

Echo


----------



## Erica

buckskin filly out of big city.

Tracy if you called my cell sorry I didn't answer-I didn't ring! Beeped I had voicemail twent minutes later.

all is well, echo spit her right out; echo was the one that delayed hers last year when I came up, so everything went fine and let echo progress by herself, I am off to bed; I am going to just leave it on echo as geisha has no progress to speak of


----------



## susanne

Way to go, Echo!

Considering how this all played out, I think Echo's foal needs to be named "Stole Your Thunder" or "Steal Your Thunder"

Perhaps now Geisha will get down to business...


----------



## Rachel

Congrats on your first foal of the year! Glad to hear you got a filly after last year's colt run!


----------



## jrae

Congrats Erica! Darn, I missed it but what a cute baby! Is that my buckskin????!!!!!!


----------



## Jill

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!

Destiny has a little SISTER!!!! (Oh so do Bomb Shell and Blue!)











I can't wait to see more of her









Congratulations, Erica


----------



## yankee_minis

She's been so cute walking around even though momma is lying down!

Shes pooping, looks like! Way to go!! lol

Now she's on the wrong side og momma who is lying down... lol

Can she come live with me???


----------



## eagles ring farm

congratulations Erica

what a sweetie





she wants to come live with us I can tell

what a nice way to start the season


----------



## Alex

Congrats Erica!!

Bet shes gorgous!


----------



## muffntuf

OOOOHH There's a baby!!!!! We need pics - can't tell what color it is Erica!

Congratulations!

Please for those of us who don't foal on a regular basis - what did you use to predict she would foal within this short amount of time? (Product names and system please)

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica_06

Congrats!



I bet you're glad its a filly after last years colt year! Funny how this mare beat Geisha! LOL


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Congratulations Erica!! See I told you this would be your filly year



She's so cute bouncing around the stall, she seems full of it. And she loves you already, gotta LOVE that! I'll be anxiously awaiting pictures of her.

Have a good Friday





Jodi


----------



## Basketmiss

Ok Erica, CONGRATS on a FILLY!!

I got up and went she had the baby then said no thats not Geisha!!

That is funny that Echo had hers first! Glad it went well. I cant wait to see pictures...


----------



## barefoot

Congratulations! She is the cutest thing I have ever seen. She looks like she has such personality, so curious. thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## MountainMeadows

Congrats Erica - missed it, but I am not surprised that she went, she is one of those "good" mares that actually does give you a pretty good indication that something is happening, unlike some of my "bad" mares that never miss a beat, stand stoically during prelabor munching on hay, don't sweat, don't wax and then just take two steps into the center of the barn, go down and start pushing OH! - Talk about an adreneline rush





Counting down to your next one now - come ON Geisha - see what you are missing!

Stac


----------



## Bonny

AWWWW!





Congrats!! And a Filly!


----------



## Erica

> OOOOHH There's a baby!!!!! We need pics - can't tell what color it is Erica!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Please for those of us who don't foal on a regular basis - what did you use to predict she would foal within this short amount of time? (Product names and system please)


Well with these mares I've had for a bit and that have had a few babies the easiest way is for me to just look and feel; I had comtemplated putting her up Sunday but she just wasn't there yet, couldn't get any fluid at all, bag was getting fuller, but not FULL or tight or getting warm.

Tested her yesterday (Pool Test Strips from WalMart) and she tested Ph of like 6.8, and her hardness was 400; both fast and quick as soon as it touched the milk/water( 1.5 cc of milk to 3cc of distilled water) or I cut it in half if mare doesn't have a lot of milk.

So far when they drop to 7 or below on pH you are getting really close, had several test down around 6.2 (lowest on the scale) and when it gets that low I usually can guarentee that night.

Same with hardness, when you get to that 400 level she's ready, though I've had a few test the next highest (1000) and if they are there, usually for sure that night.

Thanks for those that called, I was actually in bed, watched her from abotu 10-11 and she was walking circles and then would stop and eat and I thought she might get to business, but not until I dozed off an hour later.........and her Breeder Alert didn't work (guess I'll be going to get new batteries for both it and the pager, hoping maybe that is the only reason it didn't work) as the light was still coming on when I flipped it over.

Takes me a little bit to run up the driveway to the barn as it's several hundred feet away......and Echo spit her out like it was nothing, already had her out to her hips when I got there.

She's a beautiful tiny goregous headed buckskin filly. Echo's 29" so this girls pretty small, but she's got some long legs on her. Got that goregous Buck Echo looking head.

I'll post pics this weekend, and might spill the "other" foal then too........can't complain about two fillies to start the year; after 13 boys last year (and 5 girls).........maybe it keep going





Ohhh.....and Ms. Geisha's going in for a US Sat night, told Doc to fit us in......I'm sick of watching her



......well not "sick" but I'd like verification that, that growing belly that keeps getting lower and bigger!


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

Congrats on that filly! She sounds gorgeous. We need pictures. I'm glad to hear Geisha getting a visit to the Doc. Now finally we get to find out whats going on.


----------



## muffntuf

Thanks for giving a blow by blow on how you kept track of her. We newbies are very appreciative.

Can't wait to see pics!



Erica said:


> OOOOHH There's a baby!!!!! We need pics - can't tell what color it is Erica!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Please for those of us who don't foal on a regular basis - what did you use to predict she would foal within this short amount of time? (Product names and system please)
> 
> 
> 
> Well with these mares I've had for a bit and that have had a few babies the easiest way is for me to just look and feel; I had comtemplated putting her up Sunday but she just wasn't there yet, couldn't get any fluid at all, bag was getting fuller, but not FULL or tight or getting warm.
> 
> Tested her yesterday (Pool Test Strips from WalMart) and she tested Ph of like 6.8, and her hardness was 400; both fast and quick as soon as it touched the milk/water( 1.5 cc of milk to 3cc of distilled water) or I cut it in half if mare doesn't have a lot of milk.
> 
> So far when they drop to 7 or below on pH you are getting really close, had several test down around 6.2 (lowest on the scale) and when it gets that low I usually can guarentee that night.
> 
> Same with hardness, when you get to that 400 level she's ready, though I've had a few test the next highest (1000) and if they are there, usually for sure that night.
> 
> Thanks for those that called, I was actually in bed, watched her from abotu 10-11 and she was walking circles and then would stop and eat and I thought she might get to business, but not until I dozed off an hour later.........and her Breeder Alert didn't work (guess I'll be going to get new batteries for both it and the pager, hoping maybe that is the only reason it didn't work) as the light was still coming on when I flipped it over.
> 
> Takes me a little bit to run up the driveway to the barn as it's several hundred feet away......and Echo spit her out like it was nothing, already had her out to her hips when I got there.
> 
> She's a beautiful tiny goregous headed buckskin filly. Echo's 29" so this girls pretty small, but she's got some long legs on her. Got that goregous Buck Echo looking head.
> 
> I'll post pics this weekend, and might spill the "other" foal then too........can't complain about two fillies to start the year; after 13 boys last year (and 5 girls).........maybe it keep going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh.....and Ms. Geisha's going in for a US Sat night, told Doc to fit us in......I'm sick of watching her
> 
> 
> 
> ......well not "sick" but I'd like verification that, that growing belly that keeps getting lower and bigger!
Click to expand...


----------



## Erica

I just went up to see the little squirt, what a CUTIE PIE !!





I couldnt help myself. I have been really sick the last few days, including an unexpected trip to the hospital, (passed out, and tested positive for influenza type A )



but I waited as long as I could, who could resist. Shes so tiny, and what a beutiful color buckskin. Just wanted to pick her up and cuddle with her, but settled for a few cuddles and came back to the house, start the whole coughing thing when I get out in the air, and I dont know if baby horses can catch anything like that or not but I would sure hate for this little one to get sick.

I also want to thank everyone so much for keeping an eye out on these mares for erica. I know she is worn out by the time she gets home from work and does her feeding around the whole place its dark. thanks for the calls last night. since the beeper didnt go off , we would not have known until this morning. dont ever think your bothering us, we really do appreciate all of you





Now if Geisha would just decide to get her act together. I like a good show , but this one is getting a little old





Thanks again,

Linda Killion


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

HUGE Congratulations!!! You must be on Cloud 9!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mona

CONGRATULATIONS on your beautiful new filly!!


----------



## MInx

*What can I say. You hit the jackpot! I'm in love!*

Maxine


----------



## Basketmiss

Erica said:


> I just went up to see the little squirt, what a CUTIE PIE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt help myself. I have been really sick the last few days, including an unexpected trip to the hospital, (passed out, and tested positive for influenza type A )
> 
> 
> 
> but I waited as long as I could, who could resist. Shes so tiny, and what a beutiful color buckskin. Just wanted to pick her up and cuddle with her, but settled for a few cuddles and came back to the house, start the whole coughing thing when I get out in the air, and I dont know if baby horses can catch anything like that or not but I would sure hate for this little one to get sick.
> 
> I also want to thank everyone so much for keeping an eye out on these mares for erica. I know she is worn out by the time she gets home from work and does her feeding around the whole place its dark. thanks for the calls last night. since the beeper didnt go off , we would not have known until this morning. dont ever think your bothering us, we really do appreciate all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Geisha would just decide to get her act together. I like a good show , but this one is getting a little old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Linda Killion


Linda, sorry you are down with the flu! That stinks, you just feel rotten! I'm glad you got to see the new baby though, I cant wait for Erica to post pics up close of her.

Erica, what are you naming this little angel??


----------



## Leeana

She is looking good today Erica, i am still not over last night, twas my first time seeing a foal born on mare stare. What a lovely little buckskin filly.

So is it a keeper or?


----------



## Magic

Oh, she's a DOLL! Congratulations!


----------



## Erica

No name yet; I have to see her for a few days...

Leeana, as far as a keeper I'd say so, but honestly I saw her wet and semi dried off last night after foaling her; got a few hours rest and up at 5:30 to feed, and then I don't get home till 5:30 and have to feed and check on all the horses.....so won't have another good look at her until tonight and really Sat when I get her out and undressed for maybe some pictures

*mental note my new years resolution was to take and PRINT pictures of each foal within their first week so come Dec I'm not filing through pictures and printing 560 in a few days trying to get them done.

But I really liked what I saw of her last night....





She's double Buckeroo bred, as mother is a Buck Echo daughter (she's also Destiny's mother), and sire is a Buckeroo son.

I'm ready to get home and love on her somemore.


----------



## susanne

When you get a chance, be sure to post one of those photos for those who can't access MareStare...


----------



## Erica

Here they are napping together


----------



## maranatha minis

WOW is all I can say! She is a beauty!!! I hope you have a couple more like that. Maybe one with my name on it? Congrats!!

Shelley<><


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Mrs. K,

I sure hope you're feeling better soon so you can go out and play with her some.

Jodi


----------



## Relic

OMG beautiful and buckskin on top of it all..


----------



## susanne

Beautiful AND adorable!

Take note, Geisha...that's how it's done!


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Hey Erica...

That baby LOVES you already!




She already knows you're going to make her WORLD famous!


----------



## midnight star stables

Congrats Erica!!

She is a very pretty girl! Can't wait for more pictures.





While you're out there shooting photos.... Could you please take one or two of Looker?? He is by far my favorite colt that you have ever had! There is ALOT of chrome on that boy!


----------



## maranatha minis

Erica is out there playing with her!!! How sweet. Give her a hug from all of us watching Erica!


----------



## afoulk

Erica,

That baby is just toooooooooooo cute. Very independent. Can you tell me how you determine the amount of milk and amount of water that you use. I saw on your post that you us 3cc of distilled water and 1.5 cc of milk and another post I saw only uses .5 cc of milk with 3 cc of water. Also when do you start testing. I too have a mare that I have been watching for quite some time. She has a small bag now and I have never used the strips but went and bought them as you are on time with your predictions of delivery and I am so impressed.

Arlene


----------



## muffntuf

Well I see the baby is all nice and warm cuz she sure isn't curled up any. Can't wait to see a color pic!


----------



## Echo Acres

afoulk said:


> Erica,
> 
> That baby is just toooooooooooo cute. Very independent. Can you tell me how you determine the amount of milk and amount of water that you use. I saw on your post that you us 3cc of distilled water and 1.5 cc of milk and another post I saw only uses .5 cc of milk with 3 cc of water. Also when do you start testing. I too have a mare that I have been watching for quite some time. She has a small bag now and I have never used the strips but went and bought them as you are on time with your predictions of delivery and I am so impressed.
> 
> Arlene


Erica- I too am wondering. Also is there any worries about using the precious colostrum when doing this?


----------



## twister

Congratulations on a beautiful filly, Erica. I am drooling while I watch her





Yvonne


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures

Hi Erica!

She certainly is a little beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Matt73

Congrats! I give up on Geisha lol. Looking forward to pics though! LOL.


----------



## Sassy'sMom

Do you have results from the US yet? I had thought you were taking her today for an US and I was curious what happened with that.


----------



## Basketmiss

SassysMom I was just wondering the same thing!

Erica, what did the ultrasound say about Geisha girl??


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Hey Erica,

Is that Rowdy that you added yesterday? I am sooo loving watching that filly of Echo's tromp around in there, she's so full of it.





Jodi


----------



## jrae

I am having a BLAST watching that girl! She had a big audience in my office on Friday and she was showing off!


----------



## muffntuf

Erica, Inquiring Minds want to KNOW!!! LOL!


----------



## qtrrae

Congratulations! Erica,

That is an adorable filly!! I have just been watching "Little Miss Attitude" she wants to nurse but evidently the milk isn't coming fast enough, she shows her impatience, stamps her little feet, tosses her head, makes a couple of laps around Mom and then proceeds to back up and kick her Mom. What a little doll! Just full of life - gotta love these babies!!


----------



## Erica

Jodi, your good - that was Ms. Rowdy........she's getting there, she's not on "high alert" yet but is making a good bag. Give her a week or so I think. In foal to Big City for another "UnBelieveable"...

now for Geisha........no luck on finding the baby, which is what I had basically come to the conclusion myself. As the last time she was out with a stallion was March 15th so she'd have to be due NOW, and I had no luck finding fetal movement shaking her belly and we had no luck on finding a foal last night on US either, and her bag has made zero progession for Jan........and this would be an 11 month old foal. So she's off cam but she's still up at the barn so I can watch her.

I think she was a good faker, to mouch off living in the suite and getting pampered for the past oh......4 months.

but if you see this mare in person there is no way you'd say she is open (Sheryl, Terri, Ron, Vickie) you can vouch for this. She is HUGE, and for 23 you'd think there is no way unless she's heavy in foal.

She's So VERY attached to Bacon and her foal from earlier this year, (Bacon is who she pastures with 24/7 as they are the same age) I almost think she progessed along to stay in the foaling stalls with Bacon and even started milk production about the same time Bacon foaled.......oh well. Can we say drama queen.

So looks like Rowdy will be next, Sunshine is getting pretty big, but she's a tiny maiden (29" Redboy daughter) and no bag right now, but she'll probably go under cams before too long as I feel she may not get a real bag until she foals.

I'm fixing to take pics of the little buckskin filly after lunch once it warms up a bit. She's goregous.


----------



## midnight star stables

I'm sorry to hear about Geisha, Erica


----------



## muffntuf

Oh Erica that is truly a let down for you and all of us. Please accept our condolences! We will just have to take joy from the baby and babies to come on the cameras!


----------



## Russ

Sorry about Geisha and no baby.





But she's happy and healthy and who knows maybe 09 will be the year for a Geisha baby.





So start playing the mood music (a little Fergie



) and let her choose her fellow.....to fall ''clumsy in loveeee''......

I'm not giving up hope on a little Rowdy Rusty baby!


----------



## Erica

Arlene

I as for the concentration of milk to water.......I used the Mother Natures test strips as well (I just haven't placed my 08 order yet) along with the pH. It calls for a 1 to 2 dilution. Some things you get (most made for big horses say) 3cc milk to 6cc water........but for minis I've always used 1.5 milk to 3cc water. And if I have a mare that I want to test but doesn't have "a lot" of milk I do .75cc milk to 1.5 cc water.

Mother Natures tests for CA levels; and then the pool strips test for Hardness and pH.

I've never had a problem with using the small amount of milk requried for testing; as on the mares when they get close I test daily. When they are progessing I'll test about every other day or every third day.

Of course it's not a "cure all" as you can see with Geisha, or CC last year tested last square on Mother Natures (Calcium tests) for like a week, she was a maiden and I was about to give up and that is when I started the pool tests as well........and she tested 1000 on hardness (as high as it goes) and 6.2 on ph (as low as it goes) and foaled 4 hrs later.

Then I've had mares test just so-so on hardess to foaling "soon"; with like 7.4ph and 400 hardness; but tested last square on CA test and foaled the next morning.

Anything helps though. so between just watching daily, the strips, breeder alert, cams and marestare; I only missed on foaling in the past two years and it was a maiden mare who snuck one in last year....


----------



## Erica

I have some pictures of the lil one, uploading and downsizing them now and will post on the picture forum in just a bit...


----------



## afoulk

Thanks Erica I too have a mare that I have been watching for a long time or so it seems. She is pasture bred but she go so big and she is just now developing a bag. I really just saw fetal movement two weeks ago although she is quite hairy it is hard to see. I have two mares here that don't develop a real big bag and sometimes it is so hard to tell I though I would use the strips. Thanks for you help

Arlene

Give Louie and Romeo a big hug from me


----------



## TTF

Sorry to hear about Geisha, but you do have two other BEAUTIFUL little girls.


----------



## Basketmiss

Erica,

Sorry to hear the news on Geisha....

But can they have a false pregnancy, and milk,gain weight and for so long? That is weird that she is showing all signs of foaling and no baby... If so then she is REALLY SYMPATHETIC to the other Mamas in foal!

At least your other 2 had pretty fillies for you, and I know you have more to come. I'll be watching them now...


----------



## Leeana

Awe i am sorry to hear that Geisha doesnt have a bun in the oven, well next years foals will be twice as special






. Atleast she was fun to watch on cam unil 3:00 in the morning OH!.

I cant believe she is not in foal


----------

